# Flash and Arrow thread



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2014)

*The Arrow and Flash Thread!*​
It was a high time that we needed an Arrow and The Flash thread! Shoot over and Run in glory of the show, fans!

I have copied the posts from the "TV Shows Related Discussions" thread. Currently this thread have posts from Page 71 of that thread. More previous posts will arrive here soon.

*i.minus.com/i2GJ8PaFv7ECK.jpg​
*So Who's watching Arrow and Flash:*


Spoiler




@Flash@Vyom@rhitwick@SaiyanGoku@amjath@RCuber@adityak469@Inceptionist@amit.tiger12@pkkumarcool@kunalgujarathi@nomad47@Gollum@kunalgujarathi@rj27@ariftwister
@zapout@harry10
@dashing.sujay


[The list was longer than I anticipated.]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*The Flash*'s pilot got leaked


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched the Flash pilot Man too much action and so much in the pilot best tv series pilot ever!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



pkkumarcool said:


> Watched the Flash pilot Man too much action and so much in the pilot best tv series pilot ever!



It aired already?!!!
Wasn't it supposed to start from October?


----------



## rj27 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ Someone leaked the Flash pilot which was meant for internal promotion for the company producing. The print quality was not so great but okay. I've downloaded it but yet to watch. The series is yet far away so it's kind of sneak peek.


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Found this in Youtube accidentally ...
The reactions 

[YOUTUBE]2Ebare3rE7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[YOUTUBE]DfgthhsuUb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ arrow that good, why do we have deadstroke here [Not a comic fan]


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> ^ arrow that good, why do we have deadstroke here [Not a comic fan]


You mean, in the trailer i posted above?


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> You mean, in the trailer i posted above?



over all i want to know about arrow 
yes in trailer, why deadstroke


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> over all i want to know about arrow
> yes in trailer, why deadstroke


Deathstroke is from Season 2. The trailer has parts of Season 2 and the new contents from Season 3.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Deathstroke is from Season 2. The trailer has parts of Season 2 and the new contents from Season 3.



okay what about arrow show, is it worth it


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amjath said:


> okay what about arrow show, is it worth it


If you're into Superhero genre like Justice League (animated), Smallville - then Arrow is totally worth it. 
Also look out for 'The Flash' pilot which is a spin-off from the Arrow.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

and now Flash can run over the buildings too. 

[YOUTUBE]bG8Zga3DbQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Flash and Arrow*

Are they going to be aired separately or they are gonna converge now?

Both delivered a good episode last week, specially Arrow.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Flash and Arrow.. WTFLSDLKFJSDKFSDF Midseason Finale!! I thought the corssover was good, but E09 of both series are very good!


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> Flash and Arrow.. WTFLSDLKFJSDKFSDF Midseason Finale!! I thought the corssover was good, but E09 of both series are very good!


I thought am the only one who's watching Superhero TV shows. 
The fight b/w Arrow and Flash is one of the cool things which we can see in any tv show.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

After watching smallville 6 seasons in a go & then watching remaining 4 seasons over a period of 4 years i decided to watch any comic book based superhero series only after it ends.


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ That's cool. I'm a superhero fanatic, so whatever comes about the superheroes, i will dive straight into it. 
I've watched Arrow Season 1 & Season 2 back to back, and got hooked to it. I can't find for an year, to watch complete season of a series. 

That's why i watch old superhero series which came way back. Whenever i watch about cartoons/superheroes, the child in me jumps out of joy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed *Arrow* season 2.
the show is addictive


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> *Flash and Arrow*
> 
> Are they going to be aired separately or they are gonna converge now?
> 
> Both delivered a good episode last week, specially Arrow.



they will be aired separately but they will meet every now and then. Its the same universe. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed *Arrow* season 2.
> the show is addictive



season 3 gets awesome. 



Spoiler



Ra's Al Ghul




and in E09 of flash, he could have beat Reverse Flash if Oliver had given him some training. 
Anyways cam anyone explain to me the after credits scene of Flash E09?


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> they will be aired separately but *they will meet every now and then.* Its the same universe.


Am not sure whether there will be an another crossover between Arrow and Flash. But, there's a possibility that characters like Felicity/Caitlin/Cisco may appear in both series. Also, there's another advantage to both series, because of happening in the same universe. Now both Felicity/Caitlin can help each other just via phone call/email. If Arrow team wants any info or equipment, they can just make a phone call to S.T.A.R labs, and get it done.




adityak469 said:


> and in E09 of flash, he could have beat Reverse Flash if Oliver had given him some training.
> Anyways cam anyone explain to me the after credits scene of Flash E09?


1. If he had beat Reverse Flash, there's no need of further episodes.  Btw, Barry is still learning how to use his powers and he's not fully owned the aspects of Speed Force. On the other hand, Reverse flash is from future and he's way way have better knowledge of the Speed Force (though its negative side). Oliver can only give him the physical/moral training to Barry, but to beat Reverse Flash - Barry must be a master of Speed Force. 
2. Dr.Wells enters his Secret room, and pushes his Ring (You can see the Thunder lightning on reverse side in the ring), which signifies he is/he has some alliance with "Reverse Flash".

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--Ja-4mTvg--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/ggkruw1amld2hqwfmb5y.jpg

In Comics, multiple speedsters (ofcourse the enemies of Flash) have owned the mantle of "Reverse Flash" (RF). There's one named Hunter Zolomon. He's the friend of Wally West (Descendents of Barry Allen), and he's sole purpose is to create havoc in every possible way, to project "Flash" (or the one who owns the mantle) as a hero. 

It may be possible that 
1. Dr.Wells is Hunter Zolomon, and the RF maybe his future self *OR
*2. RF maybe future version of Eobard Thawne, Iris's love interest in the show. In the final fight scene, you can see RF killing all police officers except Thawne and West. Thawne even asks to West, why RF didn't kill him. If RF kills Thawne, his future self (RF) will be erased from the timeline. Maybe Eobard will turn into RF, in the upcoming episodes with/without the help from Dr.Wells.

And read this thread too: [LIKELY SPOILER] The identity of Reverse-Flash from tonight's episode. : FlashTV


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Am not sure whether there will be an another crossover between Arrow and Flash. But, there's a possibility that characters like Felicity/Caitlin/Cisco may appear in both series. Also, there's another advantage to both series, because of happening in the same universe. Now both Felicity/Caitlin can help each other just via phone call/email. If Arrow team wants any info or equipment, they can just make a phone call to S.T.A.R labs, and get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oliver would most probably object to that 

1. No but if Oliver had given him some training, he would have been able to pit up a good fights. And please dont spoil, i dont know about flash as a comic character and i didn't knew that RF was fromhe future. And looking at it like this , looks like the Red lightning when Barry's mom was killed was Barry himself(?)

2. I saw and understood that much  I wanted to know what was that metal thingthat heput up on the RF suit? And wells being RF is like impossible because he was there with others when RF appeared. Thawne being RF is somewhat better 

And on a side note, how can he travel back into time?

- - - Updated - - -

reading the reddit thread made me super confused. :l


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Mastery of speed force ables him to time travel.

For more info watch *Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox*


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> Oliver would most probably object to that
> 
> 1. No but if Oliver had given him some training, he would have been able to pit up a good fights. And please dont spoil, i dont know about flash as a comic character and i didn't knew that RF was fromhe future. And looking at it like this , looks like the Red lightning when Barry's mom was killed was Barry himself(?)
> 
> ...


1. Maybe you're right about the Oliver thing. Still Barry is weak when he's confronted physically (which is evident in all previous episodes). If you've noticed Cisco talking to West, he told he saw "Red and Yellow lightnings" when F and RF was fighting in S.T.A.R labs, which piques up the interest of West in his mind. In Pilot episode, we saw same "Red and Yellow lightnings",when Barry's mom was killed. So it's possible that both F & RF travelled to past - RF with the intention to kill Barry's mom (so that Barry will have the grudge throughout his life, to fight against evil) and F with the intention to content RF from killing his mom or tampering with the timeline. We also saw Barry was ten blocks away, when his mother was killed. F should've had only one option - either to save his mom or his younger self. 
 - If he saves his younger self, his mom would get killed (RF wins here).
 - If he saves his mom, RF may kill his Younger self and his future self will get erased from the timestream. 

_(What happens if Barry saves his mom, is the crux of Flashpoint event, which leads to the New-52 timeline in the DC Comics, which helped the DC to revolutionize and revisit most of the Superheroes ever created in DC world. As @SaiyanGoku suggested, you can see "Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox" movie)_

So, he might've saved his younger self to avenge for his mom's death in the long run. 

2. Tina McGee told that the Tachyon prototype is for the future. Fitting the Tachyon prototype to Wells's Yellow suit may energize the suit to travel into the timestream (let's see what happens in the upcoming episodes). RF maybe the future self of Wells travelled into past (which is current timeline) to tease Flash that he exists. So, know there are 2 Wells with the current timeline and from future (as RF). It' also possible that RF maybe someone who is secretly working with Wells. In order to not create suspicions, they've arranged a beatdown where RF beat Wells in the power cage. If you noticed the scene carefully in the post credits where Wells smiles in a distorted voice, you can actually see the wounds healed within minutes between frames. 

Thawne even asked West, "Why it (RF) didn't kill himself?". Is Thawne somehow become the RF in future with/without the help of Wells to avenge Barry for stealing Iris? (In comics, Barry and Iris are couples, and even had children. Barry at last expressed his love for Iris, though Iris kept quiet. . .)

So, who's RF - Eobard or Wells? Only time(stream) will tell


----------



## RCuber (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^^ use spoiler tags 



Spoiler



I feel Eobard is RF.



BTW anyone watches Emergency Awesome (Charlie) Youtube channel? he covers all superhero TV series very well.


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> ^^ use spoiler tags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know what will happen next in Flash? All we discuss here are our assumptions and hypothesis. So, I feel there's nothing to spoiler here. 


Spoiler






I watch it, but not often. He does all the superhero/comics stuff about movies/series and even trailers.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> 1. Maybe you're right about the Oliver thing. Still Barry is weak when he's confronted physically (which is evident in all previous episodes). If you've noticed Cisco talking to West, he told he saw "Red and Yellow lightnings" when F and RF was fighting in S.T.A.R labs, which piques up the interest of West in his mind. In Pilot episode, we saw same "Red and Yellow lightnings",when Barry's mom was killed. So it's possible that both F & RF travelled to past - RF with the intention to kill Barry's mom (so that Barry will have the grudge throughout his life, to fight against evil) and F with the intention to content RF from killing his mom or tampering with the timeline. We also saw Barry was ten blocks away, when his mother was killed. F should've had only one option - either to save his mom or his younger self.
> - If he saves his younger self, his mom would get killed (RF wins here).
> - If he saves his mom, RF may kill his Younger self and his future self will get erased from the timestream.
> 
> ...



1. Looks like Flash is getting predictable  but still it's intersting 
2. I almost forgot about Tachyon  so in short that was the tachyon wells put it on his suit? 



Spoiler



what if two RF?


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> 1. Looks like Flash is getting predictable  but still it's intersting
> 2. I almost forgot about Tachyon  so in short that was the tachyon wells put it on his suit?
> 
> 
> ...


You're not the only one with that thought..


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/DvOEhTK.png
Barry Fought 2 Different RFs with different fighting styles and motives : FlashTV


*www.reddit.com/r/FlashTV/comments/2pfkyq/barry_fought_2_different_rfs_with_different/


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> You're not the only one with that thought..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



holy ****!


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Fan-made posters of both Arrow and Flash characters. . .



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/B9ELn0u.png


*i.imgur.com/MB3CZND.png


*i.imgur.com/zE6CxwF.png


*i.imgur.com/0InjSsr.jpg


*i.imgur.com/MNhHiIr.jpg



FAN ART: Posters For THE FLASH & ARROW Tease Killer Frost, Firestorm, & Reverse-Flash

- - - Updated - - -

Felicity


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Caught upto *Arrow* S03E08 and *The Flash* S01E08
Completed *Friends* Season 8

these are awesome


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

FUNNY SPOILER CONTENT FOR ARROW SEASON 3



Spoiler



this is awesome 

*m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-h.ak/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-0/1469887_383567378470338_7023322353697702773_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=0fe91b0574804ee19e51a3d9b933f02a&oe=55394A38&__gda__=1426103203_030fcaeb313ec924260f4e7b5e4823b5

his face is priceless 

*m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-h.ak/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-0/10421406_361724980664209_2642307052234192128_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=5bf41a4043acde93fc352262b8eaf72b&oe=5504A04E&__gda__=1425762450_3a65fbb84ea6ed5fc91dbd6f1b3ed46e


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> that IT department chick in Arrow is so incredibly hot !


and her name is Felicity Smoak. 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]oNPadRakSVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I wanted to watch Flash, but I was suggested to watch Arrow first since Flash believes Arrow to be some kind of mentor or something. Done with two episodes of season one.

The show seems good from initial impressions but it looks like I would have enjoyed such show more had I watched it a few years ago.

The show is based on scenarios that seems highly improbable in reality or even in a fictional universe. Oliver Queen reaches different places in seconds, escapes from crime scene like he have teleportation and have a secret hideout which he managed to setup in just one day without anyone noticing the noise and electricity usage.

Yes, fiction is an excuse, but even in fiction there has to be some kind of explanation, else it looks like a fairy tale.

Don't know if others share my sentiments.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I wanted to watch Flash, but I was suggested to watch Arrow first since Flash believes Arrow to be some kind of mentor or something. Done with two episodes of season one.


Spoiler



Barry Allen (as a forensic scientist) enters into Arrow verse only in season 2, apart from that there's nothing much about Barry until Season 2. 



The show seems good from initial impressions but it looks like I would have enjoyed such show more had I watched it a few years ago.
The only good thing about watching the shows later is, you don't have to wait for next episode  I watched Arrow S1 & S2 back to back, and enjoyed much and eagerly waited for the start of S3. 

The show is based on scenarios that seems highly improbable in reality or even in a fictional universe. Oliver Queen reaches different places in seconds, escapes from crime scene like he have teleportation and have a secret hideout which he managed to setup in just one day without anyone noticing the noise and electricity usage.

Yes, fiction is an excuse, but even in fiction there has to be some kind of explanation, else it looks like a fairy tale.
Anything related to Superhero-genre is a fairy tale except with heroic elements. Since most of the actions in Arrow happens at night (which aids in hiding his face anyway), Oliver don't have to find excuses to disappear, after all what could've he learned in the Island for 5 years? For example, he could zip-line to the opposite/adjacent building if he wants to flee the crime scene.



Spoiler



In S1, his hideout is a leftout godown anyway, which supports the fact that none will be there to check the inside. In later episodes, you will see the true Arrow-cave.



To me, Arrow is a realistic version of how a superhero could exists in the present world with some comic elements.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> To me, Arrow is a realistic version of how a superhero could exists in the present world with some comic elements.



Thanks for the replies.
That last sentence is the complete opposite to what I meant though.  Will have to see how it turns out. Will catch up on the show to a great deal in this weekend.


----------



## Flash (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

A.T.O.M. suit in Arrow.

*cdn.screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/Arrow-The-ATOM-Suit-Brandon-Routh.jpg

Not bad, but the helmet could've been made black instead of being transparent. Unless he's going public to say "The Truth is.. I'm Atom (like Iron man)", there's no significance in having transparent glass over face.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

He's going to shrink too much, nobody would be able to identify him unless maybe if they examined him in a microscope.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> A.T.O.M. suit in Arrow.
> 
> *cdn.screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/Arrow-The-ATOM-Suit-Brandon-Routh.jpg
> 
> Not bad, but the helmet could've been made black instead of being transparent. Unless he's going public to say "The Truth is.. I'm Atom (like Iron man)", there's no significance in having transparent glass over face.



Maybe the helmet will have HUD or something. 

Still better than face paint.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

So, Arrow will see some more superheroes? :O When will ATOM arrive?

Till now reached Ep 10 in Arrow first season of Arrow. Have to say, what I remarked in my previous post about Arrow, was mostly answered. It still feels like something's are over the top, but all in all, he's the kind of superhero who could live in this modern world.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> So, Arrow will see some more superheroes? :O When will ATOM arrive?
> 
> Till now reached Ep 10 in Arrow first season of Arrow. Have to say, what I remarked in my previous post about Arrow, was mostly answered. It still feels like something's are over the top, but all in all, he's the kind of superhero who could live in this modern world.



He's introduced in Flash. Don't know about when he'll come in Arrow. Also 'maybe' there will be a Supergirl crossover with Flah and Arrow


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Its good move, the show was becoming monotonous as they kept on recycling old characters.

Lets see


----------



## Flash (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> He's going to shrink too much, nobody would be able to identify him unless maybe if they examined him in a *ELECTRON *microscope.


FTFY. Atom can shrink himself to sub-atomic level.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> FTFY. Atom can shrink himself to sub-atomic level.



then he should be called sub-atom.... 


Spoiler



badum tsss...........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> then he should be called sub-atom....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Finished with 14th episode of Arrow. Really enjoying the show now.



Spoiler



Felicity Smoke knows about Oliver Queen now. And this is the first time it was shown more of her. She revamped the computers at Arrow's hideout. She also said, "she would want to return to being the 'boring old IT girl'.  And she also said she was making computers since she was 7! Felicity. 


    [MENTION=276279]TheFallenLord[/MENTION]: I noticed your post only today. I don't necessarily agree about 'ignoring the details' in series. On the contrary, attention to details is something US shows gives a lot of thought too. And viewers who do notice those attention to small details enjoy the show more than your regular viewers who just follow the story.
I am enjoying Arrow more than what it started too, so I think you are right about it getting better with time though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ I was so addicted to Arrow that I finished season 2 in 3 days.


----------



## Flash (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

For those, who are watching Arrow Season 3:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/kgvZX2b.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> For those, who are watching Arrow Season 3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





friendzoned


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

After watching today's Flash, I have to say that it is paced much better than Arrow (insert speed related puns here). 

The Red team isn't spending time talking about same issues, circling them over and over again. 

Even the romance plots aren't dragged the way they usually are by The Green team.


----------



## Flash (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*i.imgur.com/yAccYeZ.png


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

updated with Arrow, will get updated with Flash before going to sleep. 

Every season Arrow is the same, i.e awesome 

BTW flash amd rhitwick, isn't this the TV Shows Discussion Thread and not the Superhero Discussion thread? (._.')

- - - Updated - - -

Note to self - If you ever become a superhero, don't fall for any girl (._.')

PS - Feeling bad for Oliver ;_;

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> Constantine is on my list, but only if it gets either season 2 or a proper ending.



Its gonna get a Season 2 most prolly or will be renamed to Hellblazer and continue on.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Completed Arrow season 1,2 & 3 (upto ep 13) and The Flash season 1 (upto ep 13).. next episode download (flash tomorrow morning and arrow day after tomorrow) (at 7.30 am morning download) 
Now going to watch Walking dead, Game Of thrones and Friends..

can any one tell me why these tv shows and tv channels like _CW_ Television Network, not there in India?? why??

Can anybody tell me how many shows are there like Arrow, Flash..

I searched on net, for best TV shows, but (excluding imdb site) no one mentioned Flash, arrow, walking dead... why so?

another thing, which channel (outside India) have more popularity in Indian viewers? 

Which shows digitians watch throughout their vacation, free time, bed time, any time???


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Completed Arrow season 1,2 & 3 (upto ep 13) and The Flash season 1 (upto ep 13).. next episode download (flash tomorrow morning and arrow day after tomorrow) (at 7.30 am morning download)
> Now going to watch Walking dead, Game Of thrones and Friends..
> 
> can any one tell me why these tv shows and tv channels like _CW_ Television Network, not there in India?? why??
> ...



because India  and AFAIK Arrow is aired on some channel (don't remember it, just saw a glimpse of the channel)

Arrow and Flash are from DC comics and TV shows based on comics are relatively new, try out Agents of SHIELD, Constantine, Gotham, Supergirl(Yet to come)

don;t know about that

can't say

Depends on person to person like many people love GoT, TBBT, HIMYM but i never could like those three
.
Also try out Breaking Bad (after watching Breaking Bad, watch Better Call Saul, its a spin off, which is as epic as Breaking Bad)


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Flash S01E14*

Awesome! To hell with logic, just bring on such madness.


----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ Firestorm's intro was too good, for a tv show; except that Stein and Raymond didn't yell as "Firestorm!!" when they begin to Merge..
Btw, just finished watching. 

There are lot of logics/fan theories about whatever the hell happened till in Flash under r/FlashTV.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2015)

Just finished with the S2E09 of Arrow. And boy did I felt a ghoosebump while it ended.

Spoiler for people who haven't watched until E2E09 of Arrow:


Spoiler



Barry is introduced in an episode prior. The way he was shown boarding the train, then 'trying' to take a cab to reach to Queen Consolidate warehouse (the crime scene) and the background music which kept playing in the background had something in it that when I started with E09 today I did a recap of the previous episode, just to rewatch Barry. He felt a very refreshing character and fun to watch the chemistry with Felicity.

But then E09 ended. The particle accelerator accident happened. A nuclear bomb kind of explosion shook the city. I felt it was part of some further incident where Oliver would be a part of. But then.. a lightning strikes Barry, and he fells on the floor unconscious. It is THEN that strikes me.. that he could be the FLASH!

As someone who only started to watch Arrow since his intent was only to see why people say Arrow is like a mentor of Flash, it took my surprize the way it all happened. How can I NOT see that coming!! WTF!! Not until the last minute of the episode did I realize what was about to happen...! 



The next episode should be interesting which I would watch tomorrow. 

- - - Updated - - -

F*** it.. I am watching the next ep now.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Grab your popcorn. There are crossover episodes in next season(s).


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I didn't got what I was expecting in ep 10. Another ep now.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are now officially eligible to start watching "The Flash" til 



Spoiler



S01E07, coz the Arrow-Flash crossover happens on S01E08.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> You are now officially eligible to start watching "The Flash" til
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you mean...


Spoiler



Arrow just introduced the making of Flash in S02E09 but there won't be a cameo of them both in Arrow? Atleast in remaining season 2?


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> So you mean...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

*Arrow S03E15*

WTF just happened


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> reason why I started to dislike the chracter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ra's is a Batman villain and I don't know why they even included him and the league in Arrow in the first place.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Ra's is a Batman villain and I don't know why they even included him and the league in Arrow in the first place.



he'a a DC Villian, not just a Batman Villian. And isn't Arrow on TV just Batman going by a different name and a little different story?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



adityak469 said:


> he'a a DC Villain, not just a Batman Villain. And isn't Arrow on TV just Batman going by a different name and a little different story?



Ra's al Ghul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now, going by the movies, games and 2-3 comics I've read, Ra's is a major Batman Villain. 

And they shouldn't have included the league at all in the show.



Spoiler



Oliver will not accept the offer, he's not good enough for the title.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I had finished two seasons of Arrow, before starting The Flash. Damn, Flash keeps getting interesting...

Spoiler about Flash and possibly Arrow S3 too:


Spoiler



The episode Arrow vs The Flash was epic. It gave the chills. In that episode when in the end Felicity asks Caitlin to isolate the DNA markers she also mentions that the DNA belongs to Canary's murder. I think that must be a spoiler that I encountered. And hence to anyone who's watching Arrow and the Flash I advise them to watch it in order of the broadcast. That is first watch complete Arrow S1 and S2 first and first two episodes of S3 too. And then start watching Flash.

Characters from The Prison Break keeps making an appearance in The Flash! 

The S01E07 of Flash had Robert Knepper (T-bag in Prison Break) as Clock King and that too with a nice performance.  Then we get Dominic Purcell and Wentworth Miller (!) together again in S01E10. It was good watching them together after Prison Break, a show that I so loved.

And... don't even get me start with the Reverse Flash. That thing is just evil. Is he came from alternate DC universe... wait.. don't tell me..!



*Important thing from spoiler: For anyone who is starting with Arrow and Flash:*
I advise you to watch it in order of the broadcast. That is first watch complete Arrow S1 and S2 first and first two episodes of S3 too. And then start watching Flash.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]: follow Emergency Awesome he explains lot of things from the episodes and also about Flash/Arrow history.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Thanks man. I just finished watching all of the Emergency Awesome's videos on The Flash. I think it kinda spoiled many things for me, but now I have got greater clarity on the things which have happened and for what to expect in future episodes of The Flash.

I can't possibly read all the comics out there, and that's why the TV series along with such YT videos is the closest I can come to understand the world of DC comics.

Besides, The Flash deals with (or is about to deal with) Time Travel! I couldn't have asked for much!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Thanks man. I just finished watching all of the Emergency Awesome's videos on The Flash. I think it kinda spoiled many things for me, but now I have got greater clarity on the things which have happened and for what to expect in future episodes of The Flash.
> 
> I can't possibly read all the comics out there, and that's why the TV series along with such YT videos is the closest I can come to understand the world of DC comics.
> 
> Besides, The Flash deals with (or is about to deal with) Time Travel! I couldn't have asked for much!



Watch *Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox* 

Be amazed.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Thanks man. I just finished watching all of the Emergency Awesome's videos on The Flash. I think it kinda spoiled many things for me, but now I have got greater clarity on the things which have happened and for what to expect in future episodes of The Flash.
> 
> I can't possibly read all the comics out there, and that's why the TV series along with such YT videos is the closest I can come to understand the world of DC comics.
> 
> Besides, The Flash deals with (or is about to deal with) Time Travel! I couldn't have asked for much!



See The Flash Point Paradox like SaiyanGoku mentioned. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Watch *Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox*
> 
> Be amazed.



Yes.. this was the movie which opened my eyes on how awesome DC Universe can be!!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sling-shot said:


> Started watching *Firefly Season 01*. Looks good from the pilot.
> Personal rating for pilot episode *8/10*



You are in for a ride my friend. Just don't try to rate it yet. Each episode is a ride to a new world. 

Btw friends, I caught up till the episode 14 of The Flash. Damn that last episode...


Spoiler



They finally introduced Time Travel. And references to classics like Terminator and most importantly Back To The Future.


----------



## Flash (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They finally introduced Time Travel. And references to classics like Terminator and most importantly Back To The Future.


and Firestorm. 

*chouetteunhibou.free.fr/Smileys/smileys2009_fichiers/firestorm.gif


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> and Firestorm.
> 
> *chouetteunhibou.free.fr/Smileys/smileys2009_fichiers/firestorm.gif



I guess, Firestorm must posses somebody of much greater significance. Since for me currently he's just a meta human (or two).
Would be interesting if that's the case the role of Firestorm in coming episodes.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> I guess, Firestorm must posses somebody of much greater significance. Since for me currently he's just a meta human (or two).
> Would be interesting if that's the case the role of Firestorm in coming episodes.



I gotta watch dem episodes again


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Started FLASH And I am hooked.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Gotham's next episode will be aired on 13th April
> 
> Was supposed to air on 9th this month. That means a gap of more than 1 month. WTF.



Perks of following the show so closely to the air date. I can't even imagine what it would have felt like to wait for years for HIMYM to end. I am glad I started watching that in its final year.

But good shows like Flash, Arrow or possibly Gotham, are worth the wait. Also goes to show the dedication, where filmmakers would rather delay the broadcast then to compromise on the quality of the show.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The trailers of The Flash and Arrow are sick.. getting hyped!!!


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

This thread is just revolving around FLASH and ARROW for the last 50 pages ....come on kids get out of the mode and suggest some real TV series as well ...
*ashs1* The jinx looks some serious drama, thanks for sharing looks good, will give it a shot


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Can't help it. Those two are freaking awesome.


Flash is back, after a 1-month hiatus. Anybody watched it?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Flash is back, after a 1-month hiatus. Anybody watched it?



I will watch it tonight


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Flash is back, after a 1-month hiatus. Anybody watched it?



OMG!!! WTF!!!   ..To Be continued... now I have to wait for another week


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The Flash S01E15



Spoiler



TIME F**KING TRAVEL B!TCH


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> The Flash S01E15
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RCuber said:


> OMG!!! WTF!!!   ..To Be continued... now I have to wait for another week


Finally watched. CGI in flash is top notch for a tv series. /r/flashtv in reddit is already pouring with countless GIFs expressing what happened on the last episode. I've a question now. 


Spoiler



Before Joe's kidnapping, Barry 1 (real) sees another Barry 2 (another Barry at his side). Barry 1 asks Wells about what it is, and he says it's a Speed Mirage. Episode moves on with Barry 1, and he runs back and forth on the shoreline to stop tidal wave, and thus accidentally time travels to the point where he meets another Barry. Now Barry 1 (future) sees another Barry (past) running before him, and stops for a moment to sees the same things happened before. So in this timeline, Barry 1 is Barry 2. Where's Barry 1?



and this scene. *www.internationalskeptics.com/forums/images/smilies/cry1.gif


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/zyQUeR1.png


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Finally watched. CGI in flash is top notch for a tv series. /r/flashtv in reddit is already pouring with countless GIFs expressing what happened on the last episode. I've a question now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



About your first spoiler, I think ...



Spoiler



That's really a gross overlook on the part of the series. Or we might be missing something. For the most part though, it looks as if they really missed that. Flash 2 can't *become* Flash 1. How the hell a show which deals with Time Travel can make such a mistake. I have less hope for the parts dealing with Tiem Travel now. 



About your 2nd spoiler.. 


Spoiler



I am extremely sad for that too. You CANT KILL CISCO! Btw... some optimism can be held here. Remember Flash 2 is now in the past? He might save Cisco eventually. I f**kin hope so!


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> About your first spoiler, I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But



Spoiler



Wells shows us how two same persons can exist and merge again. I don't think it is too much of a stretch to assume that Flash 2 to be Flash 1.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Inceptionist said:


> But
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But...


Spoiler



When Wells shows that, he splits himself into two persons but each one of them is just one person. It just *appears* to be another person. When Flash 2 runs so fast that he accidentally uses the Speed Force to travel back in time, now at that time he sees his past version: Flash 1. Now here, Flash 1 and Flash 2 are two *separate* Flash each of them belonging to separate times but coexisting  in same time. So here there should be two flashes when he stops to see the lady shouting for cab. Which we don't see.

This is totally different than what Wells shows.

This is how Time Travel works.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 20, 2015)

Arrow and flash: subscribing. Btw did anyone find laurel lance irritating?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

Is it just me or Flash s01e15 deserves an oscar?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 20, 2015)

Yep.
A true beauty


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> But...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Exactly. What wells done is "Speed Mirage", as he termed - same person moving back and forth to appear as two separate entities. But what Flash 1 & Flash 2 are two separate persons. In comics, Flash have demonstrated this "Speed Mirage" by moving back and forth as "Barry Allen" (in his civilian clothes) and "Flash" (in his costume), so for an observer it will appear like Flash and Barry are two separate persons.

Nice trick huh?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Dragon Ball has a variation known as *afterimage technique* 
Afterimage Technique - Dragon Ball Wiki


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Arrow and flash: subscribing. Btw did anyone find laurel lance irritating?


Most. I've asked the same question in Reddit as 



Oliver - For the five whole years, he adept himself to survive, learning tactics all the way and trained by skilled persons like Yao Fei, Shado, Slade Wilson and possibly by Maseo and Tatsu (ongoing) and by Malcolm (future, to defeat Ra's).
Roy - He was raised in dangerous Neighborhood, worked injected with Mirakuru (past) and properly trained by Oliver. He was fascinated by Arrow, to become a Vigilante like him.
Diggle - He was a ex-military with military training, possibly know many contacts because of A.R.G.U.S. He's also adept in handling firearms.
Sara - She was trained by League of Assassins in Nanda Parbat.
Felicity - Though she's brainy, not a muscle and limit herself to online tasks.
Others:


Ted Grant - He appears as a boxer, but well trained in martial arts and once a Vigilante in Glades while Oliver was gone.
Malcolm - Like Sara, he was trained by League of Assassins in Nanda Parbat.
Laurel: She is an attorney, and only learnt boxing from Ted Grant for few episodes.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> Laurel: She is an attorney, and only learnt boxing from Ted Grant for few episodes.



And that's why she always keep getting her a$$ kicked.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Is it just me or Flash s01e15 deserves an oscar?



Oscar for? Visually it would be good. But logically, the way they handled Time Travel was disappointing.
Writers got confused with BTTF and Edge of Tomorow's logic.


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2015)

"Flarrow thread" ..


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 20, 2015)

The thing is stubborn laurel is irritating


----------



## Gollum (Mar 20, 2015)

*40.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz7j470Dwe1qcbo9lo1_500.jpg


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 20, 2015)

Next episode prediction-
Lauren n Nisa come close.
A huge uprising.
Palmer will loose his life
Merlin will be assassinated 

Oliver defeats Raaz-Al-Gul

Oliver makes his Japanese counterpart the next Raaz- al-Gul

It's just my imagination of next episode.
Hehehe

Flash Going Rogue-
 Barry realises Dr. Welsh's secret.
Flash saves Cisco
Detective Joe dies.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

^Palmer and Merlyn aren't dying that easily. Palmer is the atom and Merlyn is Arrow's arch-enemy.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 20, 2015)

Laurel and Nyssa... mmmmm...


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2015)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/sX2VTUs.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

I've been thinking this about the last Flash episode.


Spoiler



What if Barry not only travelled back in time, but into a Parallel Universe too? 

And since he hasn't mastered the speed-force quite yet, laws of space-time continuum either swapped the two Barry's or killed the past one.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I've been thinking this about the last Flash episode.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow...



Spoiler



Barry traveling to not only in past, but in a parallel universe didn't even occur into my mind. That would explain why there were not two flash when flash stopped to take a breather. So in this Universe Flash could save Cisco! But he's dead in the original one?! That isn't too much comforting. He needs to live in every universe.


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2015)

Spoiler



Promo of Flash S01E16 has Cisco in it. 

[YOUTUBE]8Q4FIi22DXU[/YOUTUBE]

They're going to reset everything that happened in S01E15. 

- Cisco lives.
- Weather wizard probably escaped or captured.
- Iris won't know that Flash is Barry.
- Maybe, identity of Wells was never revealed.

That's the beauty of time travel


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2015)

Next episode will be going to be epic. Yes time travel have the beauty to reset everything. But reset is actually a misguiding term, since as I meant before if you change anything in the past it will create an alternate timeline. First would be the original one where things actually happened and second the one with ripples of changed timeline. Well, atleast as per one of the theory of time travel anyway. All because to maintain the space time continuum.


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2015)

Dark side of the Speed Force 

*i.imgur.com/KRF8TWG.png


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 21, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Arrow and flash: subscribing. Btw did anyone find laurel lance irritating?


the most irritating is Barbara from Gotham 

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Dark side of the Speed Force
> 
> *i.imgur.com/KRF8TWG.png


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2015)

^^ I don't understand that. Something I am missing?

Anyway, copied old posts from the TV show thread too. And made a list of members who are following the show. Do tell me if I missed anyone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ I don't understand that. Something I am missing?
> 
> Anyway, copied old posts from the TV show thread too. And made a list of members who are following the show. Do tell me if I missed anyone.



Someone made a crossover pic of Flash with Star Wars.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 22, 2015)

I thought Laurel was annoying at first.

But then, they gave us Iris.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 22, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Next episode prediction-
> Lauren n Nisa come close.
> A huge uprising.
> Palmer will loose his life
> ...



ra's al ghul defeated by Batman


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ I don't understand that. Something I am missing?


As the Dark side of the force is related to Darth Sidious, the dark side of the speed force (negative speed force) is attributed to Reverse flash (Eobard Thawne).


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ I don't understand that. Something I am missing?
> 
> Anyway, copied old posts from the TV show thread too. And made a list of members who are following the show. Do tell me if I missed anyone.



ME 

- - - Updated - - -

Just Watched next episode's promo



Spoiler



How does barry's time travel to a short span of time bring back captain cold?? wasn't he captured a long back??


----------



## amjath (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm not watching, but may be soon


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fptVxQEPq4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Oh... my... Atom!!! 

So this is why the hud is needed... To illuminate the face of Atom.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Just Watched next episode's promo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I been wondering. Maybe something happened differently in this parallel universe.


----------



## zapout (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I hate most of female characters in arrow(nothing against female gender,  it's just in this show they are annoying) 
Also I didn't liked how they used deathstroke in this season,  his return in the main story should be more bigger than "training stuff". 

Super excited for next flash episode.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2015)

not watched last episodes of flash and arrow... out of town (time) 
going to watch iZombie also... premiered this week
my name is in list.. thank you...


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2015)

All Flash fans must watch this movie Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox (Video 2013) - IMDb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2015)

RCuber said:


> All Flash fans must watch this movie Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox (Video 2013) - IMDb



Watched it more than a year ago.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes watched it a while ago. It was good and it dealt with what happens if Flash tries to save his mother.


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Just Watched next episode's promo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



In S01E10, Snart's sis freed both Heatwave and Cap. Cold while they were taken to iron heights penitentiary.



- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Yes watched it a while ago. It was good and it dealt with what happens if Flash tries to save his mother.


and served as a time-splitter for the new 52 timeline in comics.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2015)

RCuber said:


> All Flash fans must watch this movie Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox (Video 2013) - IMDb



thanks for sharing again...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2015)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In S01E10, Snart's sis freed both Heatwave and Cap. Cold while they were taken to iron heights penitentiary.



I completely forgot about that! :O


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2015)

Okay... it's time to check some official videos... upcoming episodes trailer...

For flash lovers...
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqCXxiK3lgY

for arrow lovers...
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XPtVyJu9c0

Keep yourself updated...
*www.youtube.com/user/CWtelevision/videos


----------



## harry10 (Mar 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ I don't understand that. Something I am missing?
> 
> Anyway, copied old posts from the TV show thread too. And made a list of members who are following the show. Do tell me if I missed anyone.



My name is missing from the list 

Coming to the last episode of flash I loved it. Can't use spoilers right now so won't go in details. But I hope the same happens which most members are expecting in next episode as that character is really good to have. 

Also Arrow has become suddenly most interesting show on air right now. Far fetched of course but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Flash (Mar 22, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Okay... it's time to check some official videos... upcoming episodes trailer...
> For flash lovers...
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqCXxiK3lgY


Trickster's bomb reference is clearly a nod to this scene from JL: Doom. I love this movie. 

[YOUTUBE]kNYF2N-cvcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow the upcoming Flash episodes trailer:

Felicity: _"I though Central City is the fun one" xD_.

For Arrow.. 


Spoiler



the Atom is becoming Alive... And he's going to try to stop Arrow?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> All Flash fans must watch this movie Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox (Video 2013) - IMDb


read the comics and you'll be more surprised [/SPOILER]


Flash said:


> and served as a time-splitter for the new 52 timeline in comics.


the new 52 is one of  the best thing to happen to DC


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay I want to read comics and know everything about flash.. Where to start?? Also this is my first comics so go easy on me!!


----------



## Flash (Mar 23, 2015)

Assuming you will like New 52, you can start with "The Flash: Rebirth". It reintroduced Barry Allen back as Flash to DC, while Wally west are running around the city as Flash. That's my fav. You can also look the suggested readings here. 
recommended - DCcomics


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Okay I want to read comics and know everything about flash.. Where to start?? Also this is my first comics so go easy on me!!



Start from Flashpoint #1. 
Flashpoint (comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 24, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Okay I want to read comics and know everything about flash.. Where to start?? Also this is my first comics so go easy on me!!



You love the Flash TV Show. Wanna read some comics?

recommended - DCcomics


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Start from Flashpoint #1.
> Flashpoint (comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Actually I have seen Flashpoint Paradox. So it pretty much covers it!! Thanks for the Suggestion anyway 

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> You love the Flash TV Show. Wanna read some comics?
> 
> recommended - DCcomics



Can i get *ahem ahem* version?? Also i should mention, for me Barry Allen is the only flash. So wanna read his stories only!!


----------



## Flash (Mar 24, 2015)

Guys, this thread is about tv series, not comic book discussion. :/


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay none of you guys watched last episode??? Oh come on.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 25, 2015)

Spoiler



Flash S01E16 : Cisco Ramon lives, now Barry have doubt on Dr.Wells


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 26, 2015)

Spoiler



Barry got friendzoned


 this is why you don't mess with time travel.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 26, 2015)

I've a problem with today's episode...



Spoiler



I mean, they got a GOLD gun!!! I mean seriously they got a G O L D gun! Why bother looting then? Turn everything into gold and sell it. Live a happy, legal and peaceful life
Duh!


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The new episode of arrow is cool.



Spoiler



liked the redemption of Lawton


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I've a problem with today's episode...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't get it?


Spoiler



When Flash ask Dr Cold to look for some other profession, what does he say? He can't. And that he likes his job "cause he's good at it". It's easy to believe that this attitude runs in the family, isn't it? Besides, they might get all the Gold they want, but take the trouble to sell it when they can loot "hard cash". 

The real thing to bother is, Dr Cold and the "rouges" is still on the run! Which also means more of Wentworth Miller!! 



Also in this Episode 16:


Spoiler



I got a little worried when Dr Wells takes Cisco to the place where they trapped "reverse flash" (or didn't). I thought is he going to kill him 'again'! But he didn't. He instead, motivated him to continue with the team. This is why you "should mess with Time Travel". XD


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 26, 2015)

[h=3]Arrow - Public Enemy Trailer[/h]
[YOUTUBE]52APBRiz7jM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 27, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I've a problem with today's episode...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ughh Its not actual gold , just the color .


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2015)

rajatGod512 said:


> Ughh Its not actual gold , just the color .



It's not actually clear. If Cisco can make a gun which can redistribute the molecules to break bonds and to reform them in ice, he could theoretically to that to form the molecules of gold?
Argument on the fact that ice is just water and that gold is a really complex element isn't going to help since if it's theoretically possible it's achievable in comic world.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Possible future spoiler


Spoiler



*dl.pushbulletusercontent.com/dLi2s288OY1y3qeQL0peVDlll4a1QRva/BG2GObZ.jpg
Oliver joined LOA and became Ra's Al Ghul


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2015)

Saw the Ep 17 of Arrow just now.



Spoiler



Something's about these kind of shows just never gets old. Everything changes in a blink of an eye. The arrow being shot in the last at the lady, and then pointing the arrow to Felicity... wtf! Damn...

Also, Lawton died a hero. Suicide squad.. they called it. It was indeed a suicide mission for him. RIP.

Also, epic.. the A.T.O.M. first appearance in a full combat!! He looked like Iron man... Wow..  Still no match for Arrow. xD


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 28, 2015)

^^ last 2 arrow episodes were total fail...
Flash was way better.... Delivered as promised...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^^ last 2 arrow episodes were total fail...
> Flash was way better.... Delivered as promised...



You expect every episode to give you everything? Sometimes story have to take arcs. Although it could be our sheer impatience (of waiting for a week) that could make us believe that.

Flash is still growing. Arrow have kind of reached stability. Though last episode of Arrow (ep S03E17) didn't waste time before jumping to conclusions. I felt it was too rushed. Not giving the time required to establish new characters. So each to his own I guess.


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I've a problem with today's episode...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Flash's version of Golden Glider is specifically created for the tv series, since what the tv show writers would do, if some supervillain was named "*Golden *Glider" in the comics.

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]ju4ZsaaeoLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2015)

Spoiler for Flash:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Z0EwbO2.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Mar 30, 2015)

^^ Too much Reddit? 

It's incredible and pretty accurate!!!


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> Spoiler for Flash:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ROFL    
Episode 10 is awesome !!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2015)

currently watched till episode 12,this show is getting boring for me dont know why its lacking something its repeatative i guess i hope this show gets better how are the new episodes should i watch or skip..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> currently watched till episode 12,this show is getting boring for me dont know why its lacking something its repeatative i guess i hope this show gets better how are the new episodes should i watch or skip..



arrow or flash?


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 31, 2015)

MAJOR SPOILER FOR FLASH AND ARROW

MOST LIKELY SEASON FINALE EPISODES

DON'T CLICK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED




Spoiler



Are you sure? *i.imgur.com/dvUrnqx.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> arrow or flash?



Flash


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> MAJOR SPOILER FOR FLASH AND ARROW




Already posted by ariftwister before in a not so subtle way.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> Flash



I guess Flash isn't the kind of show for you.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 31, 2015)

The Flash - Tricksters Clip



_Mod edit: Use VIDEO tag instead of Youtube tag for embedding videos._


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 31, 2015)

stephen Amell's post on FB :    


Spoiler



*scontent-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/1507112_831487513603184_7378350610689962207_n.jpg?oh=82a090ca403839f3dc6ff54581e6f8fe&oe=55A699ED


*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/17606_827286560689946_997041177911135340_n.jpg?oh=8041a90ccc3d5c9a3479f896a7570383&oe=55A4E384&__gda__=1437807333_4cf2534a128fde5e1c66ad5ea6ad3da4


*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11080914_827286487356620_3013023180070738432_n.jpg?oh=88a93eb0f023805415e1a0acb2348396&oe=55BDA02F&__gda__=1433643033_fd758b922c79f213d44beb6135065281


----------



## theserpent (Mar 31, 2015)

I want to read the Flash comics, where Can I?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Some sort of history...

List of comic books publisher from year 1930 to present

Golden Age, Time span 1930 – 1956
Silver Age, Time span  1956 – 1970
Bronze Age, Time span 1970 – 1985
Modern Age, Time span 1985 – present

Comics Publishing Companies

Novels Based On Comics

The Flash
Arrow


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2015)

theserpent said:


> I want to read the Flash comics, where Can I?


You love the Flash TV Show. Wanna read some comics?



The Flash and Reverse Flash - Album on Imgur


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 1, 2015)

The Flash - The Future Revealed 



_// Mod Edit: Replaced YOUTUBE tag with VIDEO tag. Please don't use YOUTUBE tags anymore._

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



The Flash - Different Person Trailer 



Dr. Harrison Wells is not the original... Eobard Thawne, who had just  killed Nora Allen only hours (or days, it's unclear) before, steals the real face of Dr. Harrison Wells and assumes his identity... epic!!!

Flash’s Real Eobard Thawne, Matt Letscher, Explains ‘Trickster’ Twist | Variety


next episode 18 All-Star Team-Up, can't wait more...


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2015)

^ Spoiler?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ Spoiler?



just watched the episode 17 of flash... just check reviews on google


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> just watched the episode 17 of flash... just check reviews on google


I meant to say to include, SPOILER tag.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> I meant to say to include, SPOILER tag.



^ okay... new to this kind of word 
Now okay..?


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 1, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ okay... new to this kind of word
> Now okay..?



perfect !


----------



## Vyom (Apr 1, 2015)

TheHumanBot posted this on TIL thread:

*com.google/

Reverse flash? Reverse Google? 


Sorry. 

Edit: I hope com.google don't kill google.com though.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2015)

HIMYM I Found your replacement with something 10 times better and intense - THE FLASH

:O 
Reaction after watching Ep 18 trailer :O 
P.S : Sems are going on. GG exams


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

theserpent said:


> HIMYM I Found your replacement with something 10 times better and intense - THE FLASH
> 
> :O
> Reaction after watching Ep 18 trailer :O
> P.S : Sems are going on. GG exams


10 times better ?


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/Gx08TIl.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2015)

theserpent said:


> HIMYM I Found your replacement with something 10 times better and intense - THE FLASH
> 
> :O
> Reaction after watching Ep 18 trailer :O
> P.S : Sems are going on. GG exams



Friends>>>>>>>>HIMYM

Flash>>>>>>>>(keep going for a Googolplex times  ) >>>>>>>> Friends.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2015)

So the episode 17 had a great revelation. Didn't see that coming.

But.... next episode is going to air on Apr 14.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I guess Flash isn't the kind of show for you.



you may be right i am kinda bb,gotham guy


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2015)

^14 and 15 April?? so long



Spoiler



Arrow s-03, ep 18, Barry Allen called, he wants his speed back.

Arrow - Public Enemy Clip


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Friends>>>>>>>>HIMYM
> 
> Flash>>>>>>>>(keep going for a Googolplex times  ) >>>>>>>> Friends.



OT: But yes, I actually started watching Friends recently, found it more real and funny.


Anyway,Ep 18 will have lots of time travel.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Anyway,Ep 18 will have lots of time travel.



Right now, I only wish to Time Travel to 14th April when it's aired.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2015)

theserpent said:


> OT: But yes, I actually started watching Friends recently, found it more real and funny.


Actually you can't compare Flash with HIMYM or Friends, it's totally a different genre. The closest you can compare is with TBBT.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Right now, I only wish to Time Travel to 14th April when it's aired.


..and i'm straight to one day (future) after the final season (not S01, the final episode of the final season) was aired to bring back all the episodes from the future, and watch it like a marathon. 

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I was like W T F, when i saw someone inside the Reverse Flash's suit other than Wells. 

1. IMO, it's the same day. We saw RF running first and then F, so it's evident that F is there to stop RF from killing his mom or his younger version. They fight with each other around Nora Allen, and finally RF succeeds in his motive. We also saw RF was running towards younger Barry only to be hit by F. F should've taken younger Barry away from the scene (ie., few blocks away) and RF tries to escape at that time thereby fell on road only to discover he's depleted of Speed Force and can't return to future. F then returns to his current timeline leaving younger Barry with a hope that younger Joe West (Iris's father) will take care of him. Now the only option for RF is to wait for younger Barry to grow into adult, and become Flash - so that he can use F's speed force to return to future. Hence, he kills Wells and assumes his identity. 

2. Since Thawne is from future, he should've used some mind-mapping technology which absorbs not only the physical traits of Wells but also his emotions, mind and feelings. I feel like Wells is composed to two men like Firestorm with Eobard Thawne and Real Harrison Wells inside the same body.



S01E18 gonna break its previous record of Arrow-Flash crossover for sure. It got'em all - Flash, Arrow, ATOM, FireStorm as Heroes and pits against Reverse Flash, Weather Wizard, Captain Cold (heatwave & golder glider too probably) and Bug eyed bandit as villains.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2015)

Everyones reaction after the previous Flash episode (shamelessly stolen from reddit)


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jnPS7XF.jpg


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Since Thawne is from future, he should've used some mind-mapping technology which absorbs not only the physical traits of Wells but also his emotions, mind and feelings. I feel like Wells is composed to two men like Firestorm with Eobard Thawne and Real Harrison Wells inside the same body.





Spoiler



I think thats not the case here.. He told that he need to fasten the process of wells and tess creating star labs and also particle acclerator. He also mentions that it took them 20 years to do that. But thawne built the PA in 15 years. So he might be using Wells body on top of his feeling,emotions,knowledge etc


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> S01E18 gonna break its previous record of Arrow-Flash crossover for sure. It got'em all - Flash, Arrow, ATOM, FireStorm as Heroes and pits against Reverse Flash, Weather Wizard, Captain Cold (heatwave & golder glider too probably) and Bug eyed bandit as villains.



It's going to be mini movie. I really think Ep 18 should be a double episode. 80 min of pure fun! But that would raise too much for the finale.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats not the case here.. He told that he need to fasten the process of wells and tess creating star labs and also particle acclerator. He also mentions that it took them 20 years to do that. But thawne built the PA in 15 years. So he might be using Wells body on top of his feeling,emotions,knowledge etc





Spoiler



Ya. Thawne's mind may be the Dominant, suppressing Wells's . 

BTW, from wiki



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Eobard stalks Dr. Wells and reveals the particle accelerator is not built until the year 2020. He then appears to kill Wells and steal his appearance and identity so he can develop the particle accelerator sooner and return to his timeline.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2015)

you know one thing I didn't get from the flashback


Spoiler



where did The Flash disappear after saving the young Barry? It seems like after rescuing him, he looks as if he hit the electricity pole in the back ground and then disappeared.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2015)

RCuber said:


> you know one thing I didn't get from the flashback
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



He must've returned to his timeline.



- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> Everyones reaction after the previous Flash episode (shamelessly stolen from reddit)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ya. Especially the unmasking of Real Eobard Thawne. Btw, i find the fan theories in Reddit sometimes amazing. Also the comments  are a lot funny like this. 


			
				Reddit said:
			
		

> That one kid who just stares as the bomb present as it floats towards his stupid little head deserves to die.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2015)

My guess is that flash will probably be only 2 seasons

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> you know one thing I didn't get from the flashback
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This is why


Spoiler



For what I know, Only BARRY ALEN is capable of opening the time hole(paradox) so that, they can time travel, So basically Barry saved his younger self and went back to the future, and Thwane coudn't make it back, and that's the reason he*(AS HARISSON WELLS)* wanted BARRY TO RUN *FASTER *


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2015)

theserpent said:


> My guess is that flash will probably be only 2 seasons


May or may not. Remember Barry Allen character was only contracted for 2 episodes for Arrow, but after it received huge reception from fans - they've hired writers and started a spin-off. Am sure it won't end with 2 seasons as "Flash" is one of the best superhero tv series with a gripping story accompanied by budget-free CGI.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2015)

theserpent said:


> This is why
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



No, Both reverse flash and the Flash are capable of opening the time portal. IIRC, Speed force is the one responsible for everything including time travel and it can also be shared or stolen. What happened to Thawne is that there was no speed force left for him to time travel. What bugs me is that why didn't the Flash go back to save his mom and at least check on her. Only Time will tell.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No, Both reverse flash and the Flash are capable of opening the time portal. IIRC, Speed force is the one responsible for everything including time travel and it can also be shared or stolen. What happened to Thawne is that there was no speed force left for him to time travel. What bugs me is that why didn't the Flash go back to save his mom and at least check on her. Only Time will tell.


In comics, there were 2 Speed force - One's the created by Barry Allen which is the usual and the negative speed force which Eobard Thawne uses by corrupting the actual speed force.



Spoiler



With what TV show is portraying, Wells has no speed force of his own - the tachyonic prototype device which was stolen from Mercury labs energizes the suit in some way (maybe feeding of Barry's speed force). In last episode, we saw Gideon saying time jump drained of his speed force, thereby leaving him to wander in the past. Wells true motive is to make Flash faster than ever as a means of generating/using his speed force. For Quantum splicer of firestorm, Gideon warned Wells that it will delay "his schedule" (to return to future), if the splicer was taken off the suit. So my guess is, it's the suit which aids the time travel capability of Reverse Flash.


*d.ibtimes.co.uk/en/full/1422778/harrison-wells-flash.jpg

But there's a contradiction here - If the suit is the reason of speed of RF, how Wells moved fast in his civilian clothes when Pied Piper was breaking the glass ceiling of Wells's house.

IMO, Barry's time travel is purely based on his instincts and Wells can travel time only via some device.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2015)

^ interesting.. 

- - - Updated - - -

My doubt:


Spoiler



flash ep 15, barry allen experienced time travel in last scene of ep 15. So he traveled time (past) for 1 day, and barry was same again (just the day before) to start things. 
But as we all watching flash from 1st episode barry was child and another barry (from future) came in scenario, from time travel. 
My doubt is this we saw 2 barry in his childhood, but what we saw in episode 15 was getting back to past, but there were no 2 barry. 
they really messed up things for time travel?, or its early to say when they are revealing secrets of time travel?


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 2, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ interesting..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler



yeah..thats a good point.. maybe its because when barry goes back in time (ep 15), the time reversed is very small..( sounds stupid i know )


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 2, 2015)

Spoiler



Arrow Promo "Broken Arrow"



The Flash Promo "All Star Team Up"


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ interesting..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



We already discussed this. Read couple of posts from here: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/190501-flash-arrow-thread-4.html#post2211322


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> My doubt:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This is what i infer.



Spoiler



Lets say, when Barry was running to morgue at the start of S01E15 - he sees another flash mirage. Lets say this (first) flash as F1 and the behind flash or future flash as F2. As the episode unfolds, F2 disintegrates (maybe the timeline wouldn't accepted two same persons to co exists in the same timeline) and F1 reaches morgue - bla- bla- bla- - and F1 runs back and forth to stop tsunami thereby accidentally time traveled to 1-day prior as F2 (he's the future flash now) by rupturing the space time continuum.

He then sees F1 (past flash) running before him, and F1 vanishes here. F2 then sets back everything right.

It means he have created two separate timelines - one in which whatever happened on S01E15, and the other one which is current. 

Barry Allen time traveled to where he already exist in the timeline as Flash - which is one day prior. But during the death of Nora Allen there's only younger Barry who's not flash and he's just like a normal kid. There were no 2 Barry's at that time. So, he saved his younger self and returned back to his original future timeline.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 3, 2015)

Guys, I just noticed this.. When barry allen moves in superspeed, he makes a yellow streak.. also when Reverse flash moves in superspeed, he makes red streak. Is this intentional?? If so why was flash called as red streak (In Iris blog, for example) before he was given the name as flash. ?


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Guys, I just noticed this.. When barry allen moves in superspeed, he makes a yellow streak.. also when Reverse flash moves in superspeed, he makes red streak. Is this intentional?? If so why was flash called as red streak (In Iris blog, for example) before he was given the name as flash. ?


Now only you're noticing. Just go and see "The Man in the Yellow suit".

*i.ytimg.com/vi/6vDTX3aRfnE/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## icebags (Apr 3, 2015)

"feeling the need to give a hug."

why the feeling isn't universal


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> We already discussed this. Read couple of posts from here: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/190501-flash-arrow-thread-4.html#post2211322



please tell me post no. 
So I can find it easily

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> This is what i infer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



little complicated, need to read again. 

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



Arrow - Sacrifice Look Ahead





- - - Updated - - -

Those who want to know more about Time Travel.. 
watch "Back To The Future Trilogy" movie


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> Now only you're noticing. Just go and see "The Man in the Yellow suit".
> 
> *i.ytimg.com/vi/6vDTX3aRfnE/maxresdefault.jpg



But still you haven't answered by question!! Why is flash called red streak even though it isn't red


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

there are many questions which are unanswered..


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> But still you haven't answered by question!! Why is flash called red streak even though it isn't red


Iris is the one who called red streak because she's still not aware of there's another yellow-suit-speedster running over in central city rivalling Flash. As per her, there's only one speedster in red costume and hence she's nicknamed his as "Red streak" in her blog. After the show finalized on the name "Flash", it faded away. In comics, Flash is also called "Scarlet Speedster" which is more or less related to "Red Streak".

Cisco was the one who first noticed Flash gives "yellow lightning" and Reverse Flash gives "red lightning" when they were fighting over at S.T.A.R. labs. When F moves fast, he appears as a red blur with yellow lightning and RF appears as a yellow blur with red lightning.

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> there are many questions which are unanswered..


Only time (travel) will tell.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 3, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> there are many questions which are unanswered..



Speedforce is the answer to all the questions!! 

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Iris is the one who called red streak because she's still not aware of there's another yellow-suit-speedster running over in central city rivalling Flash. As per her, there's only one speedster in red costume and hence she's nicknamed his as "Red streak" in her blog. After the show finalized on the name "Flash", it faded away. In comics, Flash is also called "Scarlet Speedster" which is more or less related to "Red Streak".
> 
> Cisco was the one who first noticed Flash gives "yellow lightning" and Reverse Flash gives "red lightning" when they were fighting over at S.T.A.R. labs. When F moves fast, he appears as a red blur with yellow lightning and RF appears as a yellow blur with red lightning.



i dont remember cisco noticing that blur/streak thing.. Have to rewatch it again


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

we need to store/save these episodes for revealing more secrets 

- - - Updated - - -

from where you see arrow, flash episodes?
I see from, ...



> _// Mod Edit: We all know from where we watch them. No need for 'that' discussion here._



I was asking it because I want to know other ways. 

And "that" thing is not illegal.. it is created for purpose. but people share it (copyrighted stuff) globally and make it accessible to everyone, violation of rules make it (copyrrighted content) illegal not the whole thing..

And there is no legal ways to see these channel from india so where we can find all these?
 
I don't want answer. but I want "mods" to understand this point.


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> i dont remember cisco noticing that blur/streak thing.. Have to rewatch it again


[YOUTUBE]1aBurHV0pfU[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

Found it on Reddit.. So touching.. 

*i.imgur.com/nBvbEaH.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/aATdqAW.jpg


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 4, 2015)

can anyone provide great wallpaper for both arrow and the flash..
and also suggest best combine (flash and arrow) wallpaper... for computer.


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> can anyone provide great wallpaper for both arrow and the flash..
> and also suggest best combine (flash and arrow) wallpaper... for computer.


Wallpaper of the Week by Yuri Krasnoshek | Abduzeedo Design Inspiration


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 5, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> can anyone provide great wallpaper for both arrow and the flash..
> and also suggest best combine (flash and arrow) wallpaper... for computer.



Here you go: 

Flash Superhero Running HD desktop wallpaper : High Definition : Fullscreen : Mobile
Arrow Movie Oliver Queen HD desktop wallpaper : High Definition : Fullscreen : Mobile
Flash vs Arrow Wallpapers | HD Wallpapers
Arrow Season 3 2014 Wallpapers | HD Wallpapers
Arrow HD desktop wallpaper : Widescreen : High Definition : Fullscreen
*wallpaperswide.com/the_flash_cw-wallpapers.html
*www.hdwallpapers.in/arrow_season_3-wallpapers.html

You may find even more if you have the patience to look for 'em. Happy searching.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 5, 2015)

^^That's a few good handful wallpaper.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Flash Superhero Running HD desktop wallpaper : High Definition : Fullscreen : Mobile
> Arrow Movie Oliver Queen HD desktop wallpaper : High Definition : Fullscreen : Mobile
> ...



^Flash vs Arrow, this looks great..
Thanks for links...
I saw these wallpaper after posting here...
but I wanted something different.. like "flash vs arrow" or "flash and arrow" wallpapers...
and "CW (with timing)" written on these wallpapers including "title" also.. I found some of these but those are not combined ("flash vs arrow" or "flash and arrow").. 

so posted here asking for images. Actually want to tell indirectly to brother and some friends to check out these show..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2015)

Just watched Flash E17

Oh my my! This series is intense. 

Best ever superhero TV series I can say. Acting, production, story, CGI top notch.

Next episode is gonna be awesome!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Just watched Flash E17
> 
> Oh my my! This series is intense.
> 
> ...



^ watch arrow series too...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ watch arrow series too...



Everyone tell's me that Arrow is too boring. :/ A few people had suggested that we watch Arrow upto season 2, before watching flash. Why is that?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Everyone tell's me that Arrow is too boring. :/ A few people had suggested that we watch Arrow upto season 2, before watching flash. Why is that?



because flash meets arrow in season 03 (and arrow doing good work so arrow is now "mentor" for flash), search google for flash and arrow 1st meeting.. I'm waiting for next episode of arrow and flash.. I watched all episodes...

you will find arrow little bore because there is more drama, ground action not special effects.. but I'm sure you will love arrow equally...

_^ do you find "Batman Superhero" boring???_
*
Answer needed from all arrow and flash lovers...

Why to watch arrow ? (if you are watching flash)
Why to watch flash ? (if you are watching arrow)*


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ watch arrow series too...



I'm watching Arrow from day 1 itself.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 5, 2015)

I've started watching arrow very recently.. I finished from S01E01 to S03E18 in about a month.. You might find it a bit boring in the beginning, but it does get better with Season 2.. Stephen Amell( the arrow ) is a fantastic actor !!!
Hopefully, a spin-off based on atom/ray palmer starts as well.. brandon routh looked pretty cool as well !1

How cool would it be if these guys are included in the Justice League Movie (2017 or 2019 ) !?!?!?!?!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2015)

‘The Flash’ Panel Teases Season 2...Confirms Killer Frost...

It was also revealed that the events of episode 15 (which aired  March 17), erased thanks to The Flash accidentally traveling backward in  time, will reappear in some form before the current season ends.
is Mini-flash coming?

Panabaker said she is really excited about her character potentially becoming Killer Frost. *“You’re going to see her sooner than you think,”* she said.
Panabaker confirmed that her character will transform into  the antihero and occasional tragic villain Killer Frost, possibly by the  end of the current season.

Kreisberg was also asked what villains maybe be coming in Season Two of “The Flash.” *“I  think we definitely want to meet the Mirror Master next year. I’m sure  Dr. Alchemy will show up at some point. And we’ve got one thing that  hopefully people will lose their minds over.”*

Kreisberg mentioned that he wouldn’t be surprised to see  Wally West on the show one day and that the Black Flash is not off  limits either. *“If there’s something that existed in the  Flash universe, no matter how crazy or how silly, there’s a good chance  it’ll be on the show.”*

*“Barry (Grant Gustin) is surprised when Felicity Smoak  (guest star Emily Bett Rickards) arrives from Starling City along with  her boyfriend, Ray Palmer (guest star Brandon Routh), who flies in as  the Atom. They’ve come to visit S.T.A.R. Labs as Ray needs help with his  suit. Their timing turns out to be fortuitous because it’s all hands on  deck after a meta human named Brie Larvin (guest star Emily Kinney)  unleashes hundreds of robotic bees to attack and kill her former  co-workers, including Dr. Tina McGee (guest star Amanda Pays). A group  dinner with Barry, Felicity, Ray, Iris (Candice Patton) and Eddie (Rick  Cosnett) turns into a disaster.”*


----------



## RCuber (Apr 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Answer needed from all arrow and flash lovers...
> 
> Why to watch arrow ? (if you are watching flash)
> Why to watch flash ? (if you are watching arrow)[/B]



Shut up and Watch Arrow and The Flash


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2015)

So in the last episode, Dr. Wells ...



Spoiler



... is talking to his wife while travelling in his car. The wife said something like, "I am so tired, I just want to goto bed in my Pyajamas and sleep... Nah.. definitely not the pyajamas". To which Harrison remarks, "Hello..". 

I don't understand this conversation. Was that just casual chat suppose to show that those were ordinary couples... too ordinary before the crash?


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Arrow and The atom teams up...oh man, this is gonna be legen wait for it.....


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Arrow and The atom teams up...oh man, this is gonna be legen wait for it.....



... dary.. Lengendary!! Btw, it's Arrow Team, not the atom team.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> ... dary.. Lengendary!! Btw, it's Arrow Team, not the atom team.


Yeah. And BTW the trailer hinted of Oliver accepting the offer.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> ... dary.. Lengendary!! Btw, it's Arrow Team, not the atom team.



he want's to say like this



nomad47 said:


> _*"Arrow and The atom"*_ teams up...oh man, this is gonna be legen wait for it.....





- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Yeah. And BTW the trailer hinted of Oliver _*accepting*_ the offer.



flash all star team up trailer show that he "accepted" the offer..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> *
> Answer needed from all arrow and flash lovers...
> 
> Why to watch arrow ? (if you are watching flash)
> ...


Why not?

And, why do you need some questions to answer to start watching a TV show. Its not a medicine to which one expects a side effect for which one is cautious to swallow.

Its a TV series based on comic book. If you in your childhood had ever loved them you would watch 'em irrespective of their pace, CGI, acting or storytelling.

And, to specifically answer your question...its like you are faced with a mathematical question while solving a chemistry problem and you doubt should you really learn math or just know how to solve only this problem!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2015)

^ please check post #216
please dont just check what I written, check whats there in quote (#215).. 
I don't need answers, I thought you will all help him to understand why he should watch arrow, if he is watching flash?

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> Why not?
> 
> And, why do you need some questions to answer to start watching a TV show. Its not a medicine to which one expects a side effect for which one is cautious to swallow.
> 
> ...



what is this???


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ please check post #216
> please dont just check what I written, check whats there in quote (#215)..
> I don't need answers, I thought you will all help him to understand why he should watch arrow, if he is watching flash?
> 
> ...





> And, to specifically answer your question...its like you are faced with a mathematical question while solving a chemistry problem and you doubt should you really learn math or just know how to solve only this problem!


You need to know the root of the stories as the characters of both stories visit each other frequently. You can obviously stick to only one series but doing so many questions would be unanswered.


Spoiler



Only Arrow:-
1>Barry Allen visits. A lightning strikes him If you know about Flash's origin you should be curious if this is the lightning that turns him into Flash
2>Suddenly Arrow starts fighting Flash. Question about why fighting? How come Barry Allen turned into Flash? When? 
3>Suddenly Flash helps Arrow. Why ?

Only Flash:-
1>Arrow visits him for training. Why? Who's Arrow? Why did he bother to visit him?
2>Fighting? Why
3>Felicity visiting him and being so cozy...who's she? Why such intimacy?

And much more small and big interconnecting storypoints.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2015)

I agree with rhitwick here. Though I think you over-reacted man. 

Didn't know there could be "argument" like this here on this thread.

Heck, I never heard about Arrow or also Flash in my childhood, still I liked them. If someone needs "a reason" to even start watching them, one shouldn't. Easy! 

How about someone try to answer about my last query!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So in the last episode, Dr. Wells ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on man...every couple be it a combination highly intelligent beings or normal enjoys a normal 'couple' chat. May be what we see its one of those moments.

And, it also shows



Spoiler



Dr. Wells is no more alive but its Eobard Thawne in his place, living his life with his memories and skills(?)



- - - Updated - - -

Ummm...seems I over-reacted. 
Heck, sorry [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION] but you are asking too many questions to watch a TV series!


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Wells is no more alive but its Eobard Thawne in his place, living his life with his memories and skills(?)





Spoiler



No. It's sort of like Ronnie/Stein relationship only that Eobard's half dominate the Wells's half in Wells's body. Remember, Wells is the scientist and he's mind behind the creation of S.T.A.R. labs and particle accelerator. In simple, Eobard's mind is master and Wells's mind is slave.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 7, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Ummm...seems I over-reacted.
> Heck, sorry  @amit.tiger12  but you are asking too many questions to watch a TV series!



No problem buddy. 

- - - Updated - - -

Here's something new great in Flash trailer... 
*
 The Flash - WonderCon 2015 Trailer*



Spoiler



* The Flash - WonderCon 2015 Trailer
*



In this week, I saw 2 trailers of flash from their official youtube channel..
and not a single trailer for arrow??
I think that all cw's team is shifting focus from arrow to flash...


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> and not a single trailer for arrow??


Promo for "Broken Arrow" was out already. 

[YOUTUBE]bxwA244E18I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 7, 2015)

^ that was in last week... I was talking about this week..


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2015)

Found it on Reddit. Interested can buy. 
costume decoration Picture - More Detailed Picture about Hot 2015 Superhero The Flash cosplay costume halloween costume claret leather Free Shipping in UPS Factory price Picture in Costumes & Accessories from Angelia ji's store | Aliexpress.com |


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 8, 2015)

Another video of "flash" from The CW Television Network
no "arrow" again.. focus shifted?
 [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]

*The Flash - All-Star Team Up Extended Trailer
*


Spoiler



*The Flash - All-Star Team Up Extended Trailer*


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 8, 2015)

Flash said:


> [YOUTUBE]1aBurHV0pfU[/YOUTUBE]


But he just refers to those streaks as Electricity. He didn't notice that Flash give yellow blur and RF give red blur. Why is it opposite in color??


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Why is it opposite in color??


 Speed force. 

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ that was in last week... I was talking about this week..


because Oliver Queen came to Central City.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 9, 2015)

^ 

- - - Updated - - -

Want to know more about The Heat Gun? Check out "The Toys" section on Cisco's blog here

the toys - The Chronicles of Cisco

- - - Updated - - -

 The Flash - The Flash at WonderCon 2015


Spoiler


----------



## theserpent (Apr 9, 2015)

Spoiler



Well well well, EDDIE IS Dr.Wells relative. Note Eddie Thwane. No wonder Barry attacked him in the trailer



Sadly,Killer frost is coming soon . I do not want Catlyn going bad


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2015)

After seeing sooo many positive feedback for Flash watched it finally, and completed it back to back within a day.

Good show, i must say.

Now thinking to watch Arrow so that I can link them both.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 10, 2015)

So here is a Behind the Scenes Video For Arrow Lovers
[YOUTUBE]yMIorhn9Q2Q[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

Hey guys I heard, there is going to be third Series in CW in which Arrow will cross over those three!! Any idea who might be the hero in new series?? I am guessing Ray Palmer!! I want more of him and A.T.O.M


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 10, 2015)

Again new video came up similar kind...

 The Flash - Inside: All-Star Team Up



- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Hey guys I heard, there is going to be third Series in CW in which Arrow will cross over those three!! Any idea who might be the hero in new series?? I am guessing Ray Palmer!! I want more of him and A.T.O.M



I think green lantern... 

“Arrow,” “The Flash,” will have next series...

Atom, Hawkgirl, Wonder Twins is in talks & new spinoff series

But i think atom will be new series.. this or next year.



> “There are discussions going on, but I can’t tell you what they are.”


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 10, 2015)

From the Wondercon Flash Trailer, we can deduce that



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/SJGnq1F.png


Flash fighting with another flash. Can we all assume that these two flash are the result of time travel??


----------



## Vyom (Apr 10, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> From the Wondercon Flash Trailer, we can deduce that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well actually, if you watch Emergency Awesome videos, 


Spoiler



The other Flash could be a rogue which can transform into another person.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 10, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> So here is a Behind the Scenes Video For Arrow Lovers
> [YOUTUBE]yMIorhn9Q2Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



It will most probably be A.T.O.M !!!
Link : ‘Arrow’-‘Flash’ Spin-Off: CW Developing New Superhero Series | Deadline

Link : EXCLUSIVE: ARROW Executive Producer Marc Guggenheim Talks Brandon Routh ATOM Spin-Off Show! | Nerdist


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> From the Wondercon Flash Trailer, we can deduce that
> 
> *i.imgur.com/SJGnq1F.png
> 
> ...



^ that what I was talking about in #193 

but it's something different... see highlighted text...



> flash ep 15, barry allen experienced time travel in last scene of ep 15.  So he traveled time (past) for 1 day, and barry was same again (just  the day before) to start things.
> But as we all watching flash from 1st episode barry was child and  another barry (from future) came in scenario, from time travel.
> My doubt is this we saw 2 barry in his childhood, but what we saw in  episode 15 was getting back to past, but there were no 2 barry.
> they really messed up things for time travel?, or its early to say when they are revealing secrets of time travel?



In episode 19 "Who Is Harrison Wells", 21 april, Joe and Cisco will travel to Arrow's Starling City for  answers about the mysterious Dr Wells, and they also meet the Black  Canary.


Spoiler






> According to the official synopsis, "Joe (Jesse L. Martin) and Cisco  (Carlos Valdes) head to Starling City to continue their investigation of  Dr. Wells (Tom Cavanagh). While in town, the duo enlists the help of  Captain Lance (guest star Paul Blackthorne), and Cisco meets the Black  Canary (guest star Katie Cassidy), who asks him for a favor."
> Meanwhile, back in Central City, "_*Barry (Grant Gustin) races to catch  a meta-human named Hannibal Bates (guest star Martin Novotny) who can  transform himself into every person he touches*_ – which includes Eddie  (Rick Cosnett), Iris (Candice Patton), Caitlin (Danielle Panabaker) and  even The Flash."






^ that above flash is not the other flash... it's new villain in town.. 

In the episode 20, "The Trap", 28 april, Barry  and Caitlin will set a trap for Wells, and this will put Cisco's life  in grave danger.


Spoiler






> According to the synopsis, "Barry (Grant Gustin), Caitlin (Danielle  Panabaker), Cisco (Carlos Valdes) and Joe (Jesse L. Martin) set a trap  for Wells (Tom Cavanagh). Cisco uses himself as prey which puts him in  grave danger. Meanwhile, Eddie (Rick Cosnett) makes a decision regarding  Iris (Candice Patton), which leaves Joe a bit unsettled."






Some promo images from ep 19, "Who is Harrison Wells?’ 



Spoiler



*www.flickeringmyth.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Flash-119-1-600x401.jpg

*www.flickeringmyth.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Flash-119-3.jpg

*www.flickeringmyth.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Flash-119-111-600x406.jpg

*www.flickeringmyth.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Flash-119-13-600x401.jpg

*www.flickeringmyth.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Flash-119-21-600x400.jpg


Promo images from The Flash season 1 episode 19 – ‘Who is Harrison Wells?’

- - - Updated - - -

Someone interested in marvel's superhero movies?? can read this..

Now going to watch marvel's new superhero series, Marvel's Daredevil released on yesterday April 10, 13 episodes all. 
it's 9.5 from IMDB
Daredevil (TV Series 2015? ) - IMDb

upcoming series from netflix... 
Marvel's A.K.A. Jessica Jones, 2015
Marvel's Luke Cage, 2016
Marvel's Iron Fist, TBA
The Defenders, TBA


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 11, 2015)

Dude.. SPOILER ALERT!!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 12, 2015)

^ yep forgot that...


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION] this is a arrow and flash thread.. Move the marvel content to TV shows thread.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



RCuber said:


> @amit.tiger12  this is a arrow and flash thread.. Move the marvel content to TV shows thread.



^ got it


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 14, 2015)

Arrow spoiler...



Spoiler



season 3 finale title unveiled, 'My Name is Oliver Queen.', Oliver to reveal himself as Arrow...

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CCE5yaKUkAEGxIX.jpg



edit:why not use spoiler tags when already claiming it as spoiler?
-- but that does not spoils anything it's just "title"(both "episode" and "spoiler")...

- - - Updated - - -

 CWTV - Superhero Fight Club


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2015)

^^i don't follow these series currently so just to be safe added spoiler tags based on your post mentioning it as spoiler.if you want i can remove the tag assuming even title won't be a spoiler for someone who hasn't seen a single episode of these series but do have some background info about flash & arrow from some cartoon/comic series.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 15, 2015)

^^ no need to remove.. I can also remove that.. but leave it..
1st impression is last impression... 
1st reply then no edit further....

- - - Updated - - -

 The Flash - Who Is Harrison Wells? Trailer


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2015)

The kind of hype Flash E18 had built up couldn't live up to it. I was disappointed.

And, someone please explain what is A.T.O.M's special abilities apart from flying?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> The kind of hype Flash E18 had built up couldn't live up to it. I was disappointed.
> 
> And, someone please explain what is A.T.O.M's special abilities apart from flying?



^ yep agreed.. was little bit different... I think videos from cw network on youtube, was compilation of finale episodes that's why trailer looked great.. but Who Is Harrison Wells? will definitely give a punch. 
Best things happens when you least expect it (which you saw barry's 1st experience of time travel... best thing 
but expectations are high from arrow... let's see what happen.. 

For A.T.O.M' special ability apart from flying is yet to discover and will be discovered in Arrow only.. not in flash


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> The kind of hype Flash E18 had built up couldn't live up to it. I was disappointed.
> 
> And, someone please explain what is A.T.O.M's special abilities apart from flying?



Atom (Ray Palmer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Atom possesses the power to alter his size down to the subatomic level while retaining his natural strength level. This is accomplished by using the remnants of a white-dwarf star made into a belt buckle worn with his costume. Originally, he had to manipulate his abilities via the belt and later with hand movements before eventually syncing with his brainwaves itself. The Atom is one of the few heroes in the DC Universe that has 100% control over his body on the molecular level (Plastic Man and The Flash being examples of others), thus making him exponentially more powerful than he is often portrayed; he is only limited by his application of his powers. Some of the applications he's demonstrated include reducing his mass to glide through the air (simulating flight, like Wonder Woman) and increasing his mass to punch through concrete. He's also demonstrated the ability to make his costume appear and disappear at will by shifting its atoms between this dimension and another.
> 
> He has been shown to be able to ride phone lines to his destination by dialing a number and traveling through the handset (his signature use of his power), and recently shrinking small enough to travel on photon signals through fiber optic cable.
> 
> ...


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 15, 2015)

^^ I hate to be the guy pointing out but  [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] asked about the ATOM's ability in Arrow which is not revealed much. Apart from flying, he can shoot electric powers but before he could explore his suit more, Arrow broke his suit 

- - - Updated - - -

The Flash Crew wrapped up the Season 1's Shoot today and We can expect to see season 2 airing within 9 months.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2015)

A.T.O.M. in CW's Arrow is DC's answer to Marvel's Iron man. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/0qg9jsh.jpg



Btw, coming to the point - They're purposefully undermining Ray's capabilities in Arrow to not make the realism of Arrow-verse hurt. Arrow is all about, how a superhero can exists in the real world. 
Ted Kord was supposedly in place of Ray Palmer in Arrow, but the producers brought Ray as they've other plans for "Ted Kord". Btw, Ted Kord is the 2nd Blue Beetle. 

If you look at the powers of Ted Kord, you will surely feel current version of Atom is a pure symbolization of Ted Kord with the false face of Ray Palmer.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 16, 2015)

Arrow - Broken Arrow Clip


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2015)

Arrow S03E19

Now that is some kind of episode that made me a fan. Superheroes doing some superhero job!
A better episode after a long time.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 16, 2015)

Arrow - The Fallen Trailer



- - - Updated - - -

^ Arrow S03E19


Spoiler



after watching this "Thea has been stabbed by Ra’s"...


arrow most loved show & flash most watched show...



> _*“Fans will really wonder where you go from here… We have planned something cool and radical to open next season.”*_



Mod Edit: use spoiler tag when discussing plot.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watched The Flash Ep 18 yesterday night. Yea.. It didn't feel that cool considering the trailer. WTH All Star Team up name was suppose to mean? :/


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Spoiler



Arrow s03e19 was cool!! Better than flash s01e18.. The thea stabbing was interesting.. I m guessing Malcolm is gonna go crazy now..
As far as flash s01e18 is concerned, I was expecting oliver queen to make an appearance, but the ATOM was shown instead...



oops..sorry  ..i thought this was a spoiler free zone.. Sorry


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2015)

[MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION] dude! use spoiler tag!


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2015)

Did any of you guys noticed this?? 
Ray tells felicity about how he said "I love you" due to nanobots in his head. This implies that this episode is continuation of Previous Arrow episode. But later when oliver asks felicity to call barry to deal with meta human, she tells that barry is having issues with wells. This implies that this episode is continuation of previous Flash episode. So Why is there some confusion ?? (PS. In Flash episode, Both Ray and Felicity seems more intimate to each other)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 18, 2015)

^
The Flash - Inside: Who is Harrison Wells?



- - - Updated - - -

 The Flash - Who is Harrison Wells? Extended Trailer


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 23, 2015)

Arrow - Stunts: Oliver and Thea Vs. Slade



 Arrow - The Fallen Clip



 The Flash - The Trap Trailer



 Arrow - Inside: The Fallen



 Arrow - Al Sah-Him Trailer


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2015)

Watched The Flash, Ep 19, "Who is Harrison Wells". Nice to wrap up the mystery behind Harrison Wells in one episode... including the...



Spoiler



... the discovery of the Reverse Flash's secret room. Though I think since the real Harrison Wells was already shown to die in earlier episode, this episode hadn't had any kind of 'shocking' element. It would have made sense if we as viewers get to know about the real identity of Wells together with the characters on show. Anyway, what baffles me in the end is that since the 'future computer' Gidian, shows the future, did Gidian didn't show Wells the future that Flash is soon going to find out about him? And since the date 25th April 2024 is the date which is still shown as "Flash is going to be Missing", nothing will be changed after this discovery, and he's still going to make headlines on that day? 

Just 9 more years to go!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2015)

I found Flash's E19 to be quite interesting, especially the ending. Can't wait for next.


----------



## harry10 (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

What a crap episode of Arrow. Too much stupid melodrama.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2015)

^^ WTH? Melodrama? MELODRAMA?!!!?? Dude... it's one of the most historical episode of Arrow... May not be 'so heroic', but one of the turning point ...



Spoiler



Arrow sacrificed himself for her sister, Felicity spend the night with Oliver!! shock Damn... next episodes are going to be interesting.


----------



## harry10 (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Ya. It was all so obvious. No shock or surprises there.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 25, 2015)

The Flash - Reckoning


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that is today, but 9 years later.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> and that is today, but 9 years later.





Spoiler



Won't that be the day Flash travels back in time to prevent Thawne from killing his mom


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Won't that be the day Flash travels back in time to prevent Thawne from killing his mom


Bustle


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 25, 2015)

Spoiler



‘The Flash’ Season 1 Final Episodes Preview: Flash vs. Reverse-Flash



can anybody tell me, why Eobard Thawne (reverse flash) want to kill barry? how he become reverse flash?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2015)

^ 

How can you forget to use spoiler tags on spoilers?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> can anybody tell me, why Eobard Thawne (reverse flash) want to kill barry? how he become reverse flash?



Patience dude.. it's not been answered yet, it's future stuff. (Literally and metamorphic ally). If you want answers to that, you should probably read Comics, or maybe try watching all of Emergency's Awesome videos.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



1. In Comics, Flash breaks Eobard's neck in a fight and kills him inadvertently. Since Thawne is from future and having future tech, he already knows that he'll die by Barry's hands. If the TV series is following that way, Thawne wants to kill Barry before even Barry kills him in the future.
2. Eobard Thawne is a 25th Century person and a big fan of Barry Allen. He's obsessed with Flash. Through Flash museum and his future knowledge, he recreated the accident that gave Barry's superspeed and become a speedster. Since he's the exact opposite of Flash both in nature and characteristics (he's so mad that he modified his face to look like Barry Allen), he reversed whatever flash had, and become Reverse-Flash.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks... good info... by comics... 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Patience dude.. it's not been answered yet, it's future stuff. (Literally and metamorphic ally). If you want answers to that, you should probably read Comics, or maybe try watching all of Emergency's Awesome videos.



I want to know what's in comics...I know that TV series might be different from comics. I don't have time to read comics, but have time to watch TV series .. 
will try to watch that videos.. thanks for suggestion...


----------



## Flash (Apr 27, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I want to know what's in comics...I know that TV series might be different from comics. I don't have time to read comics, but have time to watch TV series ..
> will try to watch that videos.. thanks for suggestion...


or you can go thro Flash wiki.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 28, 2015)

Arrow - Al Sah-Him Clip



The Flash - Endgame Trailer


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2015)

Omg! Can't wait
But Tom Cavanagh is such a good actor, wish somehow they can keep him in a good role.


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2015)

I expected more in "All star team up" episode, because of the Paleyfest trailer showing Arrow/Flash/Firestorm together facing Reverse Flash. But they've ended the episode with Atom/Flash facing Bug Eyed Bandit.

- - - Updated - - -

From the recent trailer, and grabbed from reddit.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/OBTcLBr.jpg





Spoiler



Green Arrow, finally!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2015)

*Flash Season1 Episode 20 10/10*

Now that is one hell of an episode!!!

An open spoiler, Gideon just stops saying "And founding member of ...."  

All you experts here please see and come back to answer this question. Remember this is a huge spoiler, read only after watching today's episode.



Spoiler



Eobard Thawne kidnaps Eddie. Eddie (along with him we too) realize both of them share same surname. Eobard Thawne replies "He's (Eobard Thawne) is not even born"
What does that mean? I'm scratching my head but couldn't come up with any possible explanation.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 29, 2015)

Arrow - Inside: Al Sah-Him



Arrow - Stunts: Superhero Fight Club


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am yet to watch this episode. But general explanation would be - 



Spoiler



Eddie Thawne is/should be the ancestor of Eobard Thawne. Since Eobard Thawne is future (in comics, he's from 25th century), "he's not even born" in Eddie Thawne's timeline. That will also explain why Eobard Thawne killed all CCPD cops (Joe aside) , but not Eddie Thawne in "Man in the yellow suit" episode. If Eddie dies for some reason, there won't be any Thawne generation.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 29, 2015)

The Flash - Grodd Lives Trailer


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Wait I have not read the comics but Wayne enterprises and Queen INC merges?? And finally green arrow


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



nomad47 said:


> Wait I have not read the comics but Wayne enterprises and Queen INC merges?? And finally green arrow



I think it's just an easter egg, something just for fun, though can also happen in the TV series. And what's special about Green Arrow, I thought Arrow was a name of the name "Green Arrow" in comics.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Am yet to watch this episode. But general explanation would be -



Dude, why you watch spoilers before watching episode.
And for the love of Flash rhitwick, why you have to watch the episode so early! Damn.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 29, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> An open spoiler, Gideon just stops saying "And founding member of ...."
> 
> All you experts here please see and come back to answer this question. Remember this is a huge spoiler, read only after watching today's episode.





Spoiler



Justice League... 
But I wanted to know more from that whole discussion with AI artificial intelligence.
And the last sentence was great.. Barry created Gideon, In the future, can't wait more..



1st 10 minutes and last 10 minutes of flash s01-ep20, watch carefully...
overall episode is not better than out of time episode... but looks better because of those 10 minutes...


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 29, 2015)

As per end game trailer we will have another crossover of Arrow and Flash this season right?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 29, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> As per end game trailer we will have another crossover of Arrow and Flash this season right?



yep crossover in episode 22...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 29, 2015)

Flash E20 was one hell of an episode, really liked that. Can't wait for future


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 29, 2015)

Spoiler



Oliver Queen/someone else becomes Green Arrow... Atom and hawkgirl upcoming series...
*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/TheFlash_CW_GreenArrow_paper-590x221.jpg?4dbf7b

5 Things We Learned From â€˜THE FLASH â€“ Time Vaultâ€™ Clip | Unleash The Fanboy


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> And for the love of Flash rhitwick, why you have to watch the episode so early! Damn.



I'm in US, watching in TV


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Dude, why you watch spoilers before watching episode.
> And for the love of Flash rhitwick, why you have to watch the episode so early! Damn.


*33.media.tumblr.com/da48d7b4fd37631b81baf0227d860e6d/tumblr_inline_ng2vav70mz1rpenr7.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Wait I have not read the comics but Wayne enterprises and Queen INC merges?? And finally green arrow


It was hinted in the pilot episode itself.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> I think it's just an easter egg, something just for fun, though can also happen in the TV series. And what's special about Green Arrow, I thought Arrow was a name of the name "Green Arrow" in comics.


Green Arrow was the superhero identity of Oliver Queen. But the Arrow writers somewhat stuck to the name "Arrow" since S1 and still continuing it. Maybe, at the end of S3 or in S4, we may see Green Arrow. 


Spoiler



By the way, Merlyn already asked Oliver Queen about the name as "Green Arrow", but Oliver replied as "lame". Seems, even the superheroes can't escape fate.

[YOUTUBE]132jT29Aymg[/YOUTUBE]



- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> *Flash Season1 Episode 20 10/10*
> 
> Now that is one hell of an episode!!!
> 
> ...


and in Ongoing CW's flash Comics, Gideon completed the sentence. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/dWKcSG6.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

*moviepilot.com/posts/2015/04/26/how-to-bring-a-batman-and-superman-into-the-dc-tv-universe-and-set-up-for-a-flashpoint-crisis-event-2886837


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 30, 2015)

Arrow - This Is Your Sword Trailer


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 30, 2015)

At last watched Flash And Arrow latest episodes. Arrow was good but flash was even better. Now I have a question.



Spoiler



Barry allen tells the group about Cisco having dream may not be dream . But in the time jumping episode he didn't knew about cisco dying because he never let Caitlin finish the sentence. So how did he figure it out, that wells tried killing him??


----------



## Vyom (Apr 30, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> At last watched Flash And Arrow latest episodes. Arrow was good but flash was even better. Now I have a question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I think you need a re-watch:


Spoiler



Barry never knew that Cisco was killed in the original timeline. It's Cisco who tell himself that he is having this weird dreams. And it's when Barry confirms his suspicion of Wells truly the reverse flash.



Episode 20 have been the turning point for The Flash. It's the showtime now!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok, I've question,

Lucid dream concept was good. Its good if we agree to ignore the main thing.

For time travel, actions you did and actions you did not creates two different dimensions. That's what the "Grandfather Paradox" tells.


Spoiler



So in one dimension Cisco is dead and in another Cisco is alive.



How can he dream what happened to him in another dimension?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 30, 2015)

Btw, today I learned that the voice of Gideon is done by Morena Baccarin. Who's she?



Spoiler



*iv1.lisimg.com/image/3928945/600full-my-profile.jpg

Inara from Firefly!! 

And she's also in Gotham and upcoming movie Deadpool!  Say waht!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 30, 2015)

^^ Well to add confusion more, I still have more questions. Why only cisco remembers the other time line?? Caitlin, Joe, Captain Singh, Iris were all affected by the other time line, yet only cisco remembers those memories.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 30, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Ok, I've question,
> 
> Lucid dream concept was good. Its good if we agree to ignore the main thing.
> 
> ...



Well, I am not looking at a science documentary in this series, so a lot of things are sure plot holes.

Lucid dream is one of them. Also if you do think that you 'can' get dreams about things happened to you in different time line, then how come the idea that, Wells could also dream about the alternate timeline, didn't occur to anyone's mind?

Also, another plot hole, and which is even bigger one is: 


Spoiler



Reverse Flash (RF) beating Wells in the episode, "The Man in the Yellow Suit". Even if they tried to explain it with "RF can go so fast as to create his replica", it can't really explain how he got 'himself' to beat up, from being Wells, to dressing up in Yellow suit, to again beating him up. (Btw, Holograms is by definition not real. So how can a hologram, 'beat'?) Also later when the injured Wells is taken outside and being treated by Caitlin, he was also fighting the armed man in Yellow suit? How can a hologram effing fight? This is surely a plot hole.



Looks like the writer didn't thought through in advance. Well, it's something you have to live with in this series.

Just as the Pilot episode began by saying, "You need to believe in the impossible".


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2015)

I will reply once i watch Arrow/Flash tomorrow. *img.photobucket.com/albums/v199/foregiven/Superhero%20Smilies/theflash2.gif


----------



## Vyom (Apr 30, 2015)

So, the latest episode of Arrow (S03E21), I didn't get this seemingly very important thing:



Spoiler



Al-Sa-Him (Oliver) draws out the sword, fights with Diggle, and supposedly kills him. But in the next scene he's at dinner discussing about how the incident went on. But how does he survive? What is happening here? Did I miss something obvious? Was that Oliver's dream?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So, the latest episode of Arrow (S03E21), I didn't get this seemingly very important thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He was hallucinating, effect of an ancient herb Ra's used on him. Probably some weed from nanda parbat


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So, the latest episode of Arrow (S03E21), I didn't get this seemingly very important thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Because the one who died there is not Diggle. It's the drug which twisted the Oliver's mind to see some captive as Diggle. 



			
				Ra's said:
			
		

> You've been exposed to a rare herb centuries old. It causes one's conscience to come to the forefront of their mind, so it is the only thing that they see. The herb's effect is different for everyone. Some people see family and loved ones. Others encounter trusted friends or teachers. Who did you see?



He's not Digglistic..



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JW9RGTH.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2015)

All black guys look alike



Spoiler



rekt..


Spoiler



well seriously, if you look at 2 faces upside down, or even from an angle ..it distorts their appearance


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Also, another plot hole, and which is even bigger one is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



In comics, Barry Allen switched between his civilian suit and Flash suit back and forth so fast that, for a casual observer it will appear as Barry Allen and Flash were two different persons. That's how he concealed his identity there. But the series for ratings, may go flexible wherever.

My assumption is - RF's hologram was initially in the chamber and the Wells was asking the questions from his wheelchair. Next moment, we see RF grabbed Wells and was beating him to a pulp. RF may've programmed the chamber like this. Upto to the dialogue "some would say i'm reverse", it's the RF's hologram, later that it's wells. Wells quicked changed into his RF suit and was hitting the Wells's hologram to give an appearance like they were two different persons. Once RF stepped out of the chamber to disable cops, it was Wells's hologram body which was lying on the floor. RF then had a street fight with Flash, only to be saved by Firestorm and escapes. By this time, Wells would've gone back to S.T.A.R. labs again in his civilian wheelchair.



- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> All black guys look alike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone would say that, that picture is not Diggle. I suggest you to have a deep look again.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2015)

I know he's not diggle.. gosh.. nevermind !


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 2, 2015)

The Flash - Grodd Lives Extended Trailer


----------



## Inceptionist (May 3, 2015)

You guys should checkout these synopsis comics. theawesomebla been doing these for the last two months.

multi: search results


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 3, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> You guys should checkout these synopsis comics. theawesomebla been doing these for the last two months.
> 
> multi: search results



hey that was great


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2015)

Arrow - Inside: This is Your Sword


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2015)

Check these:
Pwrusr on Imgur


----------



## ashs1 (May 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> Check these:
> Pwrusr on Imgur



LOL 

I felt sara as the canary was much better ( & beautiful  ) than laurel..


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 5, 2015)

Started watching Arrow, completely hooked. I'd rate it better than Flash. Saw 25 episodes within one day.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2015)

^ almost 18 hours and 45 min, watched it on mobile???


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Started watching Arrow, completely hooked. I'd rate it better than Flash. Saw 25 episodes within one day.


Which Season?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 5, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ almost 18 hours and 45 min, watched it on mobile???



Obviously not, laptop. Have lot of time to kill these days 



Flash said:


> Which Season?



Watching S02E09 as I'm writing this.


----------



## nomad47 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The canary cry was like a banshee....Cisco did a number on it


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> LOL
> 
> I felt sara as the canary was much better ( & beautiful  ) than laurel..



You are not alone. I can't stand Laurel.
Speaking of Canary's Cry, if she makes noise from 'the device' why she had to open her mouth. 



dashing.sujay said:


> Started watching Arrow, completely hooked. I'd rate it better than Flash. Saw 25 episodes within one day.



For that you need to watch it for more than 16 hours. If you are normal human you had to take "breaks" for nature calls and food.
Something tells me you must be having one hell of Arrow hangover. Symptoms include unable to distinguish between real life and Starling City.


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You are not alone. I can't stand Laurel.
> Speaking of Canary's Cry, if she makes noise from 'the device' why she had to open her mouth.


Device must have amplify the vibrations, she makes.


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> Device must have amplify the vibrations, she makes.



Have to say, writers of Arrow doesn't really care about how "tech" works. They just focus on showing "how" people are using tech to fight crimes.
Flash on the other hand do try to explain stuff in 'some' way doesn't matter if many technical lingos are used.

And this is among one of the most important difference between the two shows. This is the reason which I think, Flash have more geek fans and Arrow have more wider fanbase like my gym going friend. 

_(Just my views)._

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> Watching S02E09 as I'm writing this.



Added your name in the first post.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Flash is so gripping now.  Waiting for tomorrow's episode


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/DkGKs3t.jpg


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



tanmaymohan said:


> Flash is so gripping now.  Waiting for tomorrow's episode



5.30 am in India show will start, waiting...


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2015)

In last episode, how do you think Iris recognized Barry is Flash? I sort of felt, it's dumb.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 5, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> 5.30 am in India show will start, waiting...


Oh well I never knew the time.  Thnx for info 

I usually watch it in afternoon


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> In last episode, how do you think Iris recognized Barry is Flash? I sort of felt, it's dumb.



all girls are 

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> Oh well I never knew the time.  Thnx for info
> 
> I usually watch it in afternoon



You can compare it with New York's time on Time.is


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> For that you need to watch it for more than 16 hours. If you are normal human you had to take "breaks" for nature calls and food.
> Something tells me you must be having one hell of Arrow hangover. Symptoms include unable to distinguish between real life and Starling City.



Well, I did skip one meal, and some hours of sleep (which was adjusted the other day  )

But yeah I did get some inspiration to learn some fighting skills  (plus the gym thing you talked in your next post)



Vyom said:


> Have to say, writers of Arrow doesn't really care about how "tech" works. They just focus on showing "how" people are using tech to fight crimes.
> Flash on the other hand do try to explain stuff in 'some' way doesn't matter if many technical lingos are used.
> 
> And this is among one of the most important difference between the two shows. This is the reason which I think, Flash have more geek fans and Arrow have more wider fanbase like my gym going friend.
> ...



Couldn't agree more, but I'd like you to quote some instances of Arrow where they didn't care how tech works ? Just curious.

PS: Shouldn't it be "Flash _has_ rather than _have_..." ? 



			
				Vyom said:
			
		

> Added your name in the first post.



Thanks !



Flash said:


> In last episode, how do you think Iris recognized Barry is Flash? I sort of felt, it's dumb.



Same here, the spark thing doesn't really proves that Barry is The Flash. To one extent, she might have gotten a hint, but nothing more than that.



amit.tiger12 said:


> all girls are



Not Felicity Smoak


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

The Flash - Grodd Lives Clip



Arrow - Stunts: Nyssa Vs. Al Sah-Him



Arrow - This Is Your Sword Clip



- - - Updated - - -

 The Flash - Rogue Air Trailer


----------



## harry10 (May 6, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Very good episode of Flash.. Story progression Has been great in the last few episodes. Arrow on the other hand has been Mediocre. Not having so much fun as earlier.


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2015)

Reverse Flash is going to be fighting against... 3 ... ALL 3 of them!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Reverse Flash is going to be fighting against... 3 ... ALL 3 of them!!





Spoiler



it's time to go back in my time...



- - - Updated - - -



harry10 said:


> Very good episode of Flash.. Story progression Has been great in the last few episodes. Arrow on the other hand has been Mediocre. Not having so much fun as earlier.



this episode was not up to the mark.. because all focus is shifted to arrow for last 2 finale episodes,... 
flash's last episode will be having great in action and revelation...

you will find tomorrow's arrow episode better than today's flash...


----------



## Inceptionist (May 6, 2015)

Oh my Grodd


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Reverse Flash is going to be fighting against... 3 ... ALL 3 of them!!


No he got backup - Mist, Weather Wizard and maybe, Captain Cold.


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2015)

Flash said:


> No he got backup - Mist, Weather Wizard and maybe, Captain Cold.



What?Really


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2015)

theserpent said:


> What?Really


[YOUTUBE]NojgY48FOHE[/YOUTUBE]
@ 0:52


----------



## rhitwick (May 7, 2015)

Could watch only half of Flash yesterday. 

Flash vs. Grodd was good. This series is doing a really good job of turning comic to screen.

- - - Updated - - -

*comicbook.com/2015/05/06/the-flash-deleted-scene-solves-big-mystery/


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2015)

The only thing I do not really like in this series is they are making it to fast phased :/ Slow it down a bit.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2015)

Arrow - "My Name is Oliver Queen" Season Finale


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2015)

theserpent said:


> The only thing I do not really like in this series is they are making it to fast phased :/ Slow it down a bit.


He's the fastest man on the earth.


----------



## Pasapa (May 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> He's the fastest man on the earth.


Ain't superman faster?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2015)

Arrow - My Name is Oliver Queen Trailer


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Ain't superman faster?


He isn't.

*s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/da/db/47/dadb4782bd877ad2b1db7b161921a0f0.jpg


----------



## Pasapa (May 7, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

If he is flying?


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> He's the fastest man on the earth.



Haha.That's not what I meant, instead of rushing into the finale, they should have slowed things down a bit,made each meta human extended over 2 ep's, made a few people's role a bit more "Important" than just like the normal masala.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 7, 2015)

From *I AM GROOT* to *I AM GRODD  *


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 7, 2015)

I have a question regarding S02E23 (finale)



Spoiler



When ARGUS were planning to nuke the complete city using drones, how come their control centre was itself in the Starling city ? Lyla and Dig went there to stop Amanda Waller, and the place was none like a bunker or anything near to that.


----------



## nomad47 (May 7, 2015)

I don't know how you people hate Arrow...but Character development is lot better in Arrow.. Flash is great but too comic ish  ....Really liked the last seconds of "I am Oliver Queen" promo


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 8, 2015)

^ well said...

- - - Updated - - -

 Arrow - My Name is Oliver Queen Extended Trailer


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

The Flash - Rogue Air Extended Trailer


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2015)

Anybody noticed this?

*i.imgur.com/yJo4eaj.png

Suit inside the ring ..


----------



## RCuber (May 9, 2015)

Flash said:


> Anybody noticed this?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/yJo4eaj.png
> 
> Suit inside the ring ..



yea, suit in the ring.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

Flash said:


> Anybody noticed this?
> Suit inside the ring ..



good observation...


----------



## ariftwister (May 9, 2015)

Does nobody care timeline being messed up?? How are they gonna explain Oliver's Appearance in flash?? Did he take a vacation from Ra's ??


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Does nobody care timeline being messed up?? How are they gonna explain Oliver's Appearance in flash?? Did he take a vacation from Ra's ??


Havent you noticed Flash's appearance in Arrow's "My name is Oliver Queen"? Also Haven't you watched last episode of Arrow?


----------



## ariftwister (May 10, 2015)

Flash said:


> Havent you noticed Flash's appearance in Arrow's "My name is Oliver Queen"? Also Haven't you watched last episode of Arrow?



Yes I have watched both and I still wonder why would you ask such question?? Don't you see Oliver in a Delegate situation on Arrow and how he manages to come to Central city ??


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Yes I have watched both and I still wonder why would you ask such question?? Don't you see Oliver in a Delegate situation on Arrow and how he manages to come to Central city ??


My guess is - 


Spoiler



Arrow visit S.T.A.R. labs to develop a cure for Alpha/Omega virus to save his city. Since Flash-verse is already in Crisis and his relationship with Flash is like Mentor-student relationship, he help Flash to beat? Reverse Flash along with Firestorm in "Rogue Air - May 12"
As a gratitude, Flash visits Arrow-verse to help Oliver with Ra's on "My Name is Oliver Queen - May 13", as all the team Arrow (Felicity.Diggle.Roy.Katana.Merilyn) is already bound up in Jail.


----------



## nomad47 (May 10, 2015)

Flash said:


> My guess is -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I think Flash convinces Team Arrow to help Oliver in the standoff with Ra's. In the promo when Oliver says "My name is Oliver Queen" is a real chiller..they should not have revealed it.


----------



## ariftwister (May 11, 2015)

Flash said:


> My guess is -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Well you missed a point 



Spoiler



In Previous arrow episode, Oliver is in the middle of Marriage and Team Arrow Dying(or unconscious at the least) and the Virus is not yet released in starling city. So keeping in this mind, how can he possibly appear in next flash episode which is ahead of arrow's finale.?? 

Now my theory is that, the rogue air episode is supposed to be aired after the season finale of arrow, so he returns to central city to help flash.



- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> I think Flash convinces Team Arrow to help Oliver in the standoff with Ra's. In the promo when Oliver says "My name is Oliver Queen" is a real chiller..they should not have revealed it.



Not only that, last arrow episode ended in cliff hanger. 



Spoiler



Like nearly the entire cast dying. But in the promo they show it as the ploy. The funny thing is that, the promo is shown right after the show ends, so the whole cliffhanger feel is gone.  


 Seriously?? They need new editors/marketing team.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Well you missed a point
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Flash is on Tuesdays and Arrow is on Wednesdays. I don't think they will change the show timings just for the sake of an episode.


Flash - Rogue Air - May 12, Tuesday
Arrow - My name is Oliver Queen - May 13, Wednesday.
Flash - Fast Enough - May 19, Tuesday.

My assumption is Flash beats RF in "Rogue Air" with help from his buddies, so Wells escapes and travel back in time in "Fast Enough" to kill Younger Barry and thus forming the start.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 11, 2015)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My assumption is Flash beats RF in "Rogue Air" with help from his buddies, so Wells escapes and travel back in time in "Fast Enough" to kill Younger Barry and thus forming the start.





Spoiler



That what I was thinking about Time travel... there should be "close loop" of different times to follow.. but I thought wells will go back to future and then kill barry in future, because "he got the key" and "“Flash Missing: Vanishes in Crisis."


what's there in comics?


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Not only that, last arrow episode ended in cliff hanger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From videos of Emergency Awesome, I have learned that the guys making episodes are not the same guys who make promos. So it's best *not* to watch the promos. Although I know how hard it's to avoid watching it.


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2015)

What time is the show usually up in India?


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> what's there in comics?


*i.ytimg.com/vi/MAtQC7VG0zM/maxresdefault.jpg

As per the newspaper (Apr-25/2024), both RF and F got disappeared in an explosion of light on that fateful night (read right side 1st para). We may well assume that both have either traveled to past or to future.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Yes I have watched both and I still wonder why would you ask such question?? Don't you see Oliver in a Delegate situation on Arrow and how he manages to come to Central city ??



This _can_ be explained simply by scheduling conflicts. Flash airs tomorrow and Arrow after that but what if continuitywise events in Arrow happen before events in Flash?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 12, 2015)

theserpent said:


> What time is the show usually up in India?



for flash 
CW network Tuesday at 8pm (New york) = Wednesday at 5.30am (India)

for arrow
CW network Wednesday at 8pm (New york) = Thursday at 5.30am (India)

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> *i.ytimg.com/vi/MAtQC7VG0zM/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> As per the newspaper (Apr-25/2024), both RF and F got disappeared in an explosion of light on that fateful night (read right side 1st para). We may well assume that both have either traveled to past or to future.



never ending scenario... wells is there for future also..


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> This _can_ be explained simply by scheduling conflicts. Flash airs tomorrow and Arrow after that *but what if continuitywise events in Arrow happen before events in Flash?*


No. That's not possible. Previous crossovers in both the series happened in order. 

In Flash (Tue), Arrow team visits central city to get a lead on Captain Boomerang and Oliver subdues Barry who was in rage mode, thanks to Rainbow Rider (Prism).
As a continuation in Arrow (Wed), Flash saves Arrow's life just in the moment and his team visits starling city to help with capturing Captain Boomerang.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 12, 2015)

The Flash - Grodd Lives Deleted Scene (feeding meta-humans)



Arrow - Stunts: Team Arrow Vs. The League


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2015)

The Flash: AMAZING "ROGUE AIR" Trailer Breakdown: Firestorm, Captain Cold, The Arrow, VILLAINS return, Reverse Flash SHOWDOWN and MORE! | moviepilot.com


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 12, 2015)

^ thanks for comic reference... Amell brothers will rock the show tomorrow morning...


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Arrow - Stunts: Team Arrow Vs. The League



The fight from Felicity's point of view! Wow.. that was awesome. Wonder why they finally decided Not to go with it!


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2015)

Heard you're in need of reinforcements.. - Imgur


----------



## rhitwick (May 13, 2015)

*Flash S01E22 "Rouge Air"*

Ah, another satisfying episode. Still felt like "Avengers 1". They envisioned the climax first then put rest 34 minutes to it.

One thing for sure. This might be the best superhero representation in TV yet.


----------



## ashs1 (May 13, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Episode 22 was fantastic.. Imo, this episode should've been named "all star" instead of the earlier one. 
Still a bit confused about the arrow - flash schedule.. ( Oliver's friends are gassed up in nanda parbat and he's in central city.)  hopefully, this clears up in tomorrow's arrow episode.


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> Heard you're in need of reinforcements.. - Imgur


I can't believe that One of the guy in Reddit, actually looking for the kid (David mazouz) in Rogue Air episode, only to know that it was photoshopped.


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2015)

Damn the last Episode of Flash. S01E22.

There are few instances while watching movies or a series, where I get that 'bone chilling' sensation. Last episode of Flash gave me that when Flash was chasing RF. Just spectacular.

To people who are confused with the Oliver and Flash timeline. Why would they need to be in sync chronologically? Moreover I didn't need any 'reason' for the Amell brother fighting with Flash together! It was grand.

Btw, belated happy birthday to Mr. Queen. Stephen Amell born on 8th of May 1981. 

- - - Updated - - -

Also spoiler about the timeline:


Spoiler



So, this episode happens concurrently with the last episode of Arrow. When Oliver says in E22 of flash, "I might need a favor from you", it happened before Oliver and Nissa's wedding. 

Emergency Awesome's videos do help. 



- - - Updated - - -

Also, from this episode of Flash:



Spoiler



We now know the years Oliver will live. For about 56 more years. Many more seasons of Arrow till then. 
On a serious note, that also ascertain the fact that Oliver will be Oliver and won't use Lazarus Pitt to live 100s of years.

Also, about the Ferris Air in Central City being closed down after "one of their test pilots went missing." I don't know much about Green Lantern, but its an a good easter egg for Hal Jordon who use to work their as a test pilot, before he got recruited by Green Lantern Corps. This and such more incredible easter eggs!


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2015)

What happens in the flashpoint paradox?


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2015)

theserpent said:


> What happens in the flashpoint paradox?


[YOUTUBE]hry7OXBy9Sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2015)

EP23 Trailer what I understood.
When they go back in time, you actually see Two flashes, one the present Barry Allen with the RED LOGO and then one with the white logo(2024) the one who screams "what did you do"


----------



## nomad47 (May 13, 2015)

Enjoyed the beating Oliver gave to Dr. Wells. It seems the league has served him well. But is it me or anybody else feels the episode was monotonic and was hasty? There was not really much development. In this regard I prefer the pace of Arrow, the story building more than that of Flash. Flash seems like made for younger audience with lot of gimmicks and all and Arrow feels like a dark storytelling, build to appeal to a more matured audience.


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Enjoyed the beating Oliver gave to Dr. Wells. It seems the league has served him well. But is it me or anybody else feels the episode was monotonic and was hasty? T*here was not really much development. In this regard I prefer the pace of Arrow, the story building more than that of Flash.* Flash seems like made for younger audience with lot of gimmicks and all and Arrow feels like a dark storytelling, build to appeal to a more matured audience.



This is what I was saying,they are rushing things.
So much hype for not such a great climax of EP 22?


----------



## nomad47 (May 13, 2015)

theserpent said:


> This is what I was saying,they are rushing things.
> So much hype for not such a great climax of EP 22?


Exactly. The episode seemed like out of the blue. Yes animations were cool, fight scenes were awesome, but the story was not allowed to catch on momentum. It was like let's throw in a lot of cool stuff and we will have the blockbuster episode. 
On the contrary look at Arrow. The momentum has been build over last three episodes for the finale. The story has developed and when Oliver stands up to Ra's saying I am Oliver Queen, you will/can feel it, feel the thrill and excitement. The Flash can do better than now and it will be even more awesome then.


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2015)

Brace yourselves "Flashpoint Paradox" is coming!!!


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Brace yourselves "Flashpoint Paradox" is coming!!!



At this point.. I wish I hadn't seen the Flashpoint Paradox.


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Brace yourselves "Flashpoint Paradox" is coming!!!



But,According to a few comments on YouTube,there won't be one, become Flash from 2024, will stop him?


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2015)

theserpent said:


> But,According to a few comments on YouTube,there won't be one, become Flash from 2024, will stop him?



I hope so.

b/w saw the extended trailer and seems Barry messes up with timeline in next episode.

*Arrow S03E23*

A good episode all in all. Ties up all loose ends, a very organised and composed episode in Arrow after a long time.



Spoiler



Felicity in A.T.O.M armor must be the cutest thing I've seen after a long time


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I hope so.
> 
> b/w saw the extended trailer and seems Barry messes up with timeline in next episode.
> 
> ...



And that's why Barry 2024 comes to stop him?


----------



## ashs1 (May 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Arrow s03e23  was ok in my books.. Unlike the previous seasons finale, this one doesn't end on an exciting cliffhanger.. I Wish Barry's cameo was a bit bigger..


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2015)

For those who have finished watching Arrow Finale . 

New Series 
DC's Legends of Tomorrow



Spoiler



Contains Major Arrow Ending Spoiler 


Spoiler


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2015)

Nice Finale to the Arrow. Agree that this doesn't leave with a cliffhanger. Although it not leaving with a cliffhanger is itself quite a cliffhanger on how did Oliver spend his last 2 years of the exile!



Spoiler



Really loved Felicity in the ATOM suit. Flash cameo was rushed too. Diggle and Oliver friendship is now a bit hurt. I can't really blame him. He wanted more trust from Oliver than was provided to him. But liked the episode overall.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

^


Spoiler



damian dark could be the next villain


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> For those who have finished watching Arrow Finale .
> 
> New Series
> DC's Legends of Tomorrow
> ...



Ok. Now THAT Is Awesome!



Spoiler



Time freakin Travel biatch!



It's a good time for Superhero Series!


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2015)

And Supergirl


----------



## nomad47 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Arrow not ended like I wished it would. But will be an interesting next series


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Arrow finished?
No next season


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



kunalgujarathi said:


> Arrow finished?
> No next season


Arrow producers said, this mark the end of Arrow Trilogy. We can see a grand new arrow (maybe,Green Arrow?) in upcoming CW's (like Legends of Tomorrow).

 @Vyom: Legends of Tomorrow exists in same CW (Arrow/Flash)'s-verse, maybe add "LoT" too to the thread title?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Arrow producers said, this mark the end of Arrow Trilogy. We can see a grand new arrow (maybe,Green Arrow?) in upcoming CW's (like Legends of Tomorrow).
> 
> @Vyom: Legends of Tomorrow exists in same CW (Arrow/Flash)'s-verse, maybe add "LoT" too to the thread title?



where did u get that info ? every website confirms there will be season 4


----------



## harry10 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Seems so considering how he was not introduced properly. 



Flash said:


> Arrow producers said, this mark the end of Arrow Trilogy. We can see a grand new arrow (maybe,Green Arrow?) in upcoming CW's (like Legends of Tomorrow).
> 
> @Vyom: Legends of Tomorrow exists in same CW (Arrow/Flash)'s-verse, maybe add "LoT" too to the thread title?



Don't Say that.. I hope there is a season 4


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

^There is a season 4

[YOUTUBE]2WRAGgTxK5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Nerevarine said:


> where did u get that info ? every website confirms there will be season 4





harry10 said:


> Don't Say that.. I hope there is a season 4


Yes. there will be a season 4, but it will be different.

*www.tvinsider.com/article/1731/arrow-finale-showrunner-interview/


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Flash said:


> Arrow producers said, this mark the end of Arrow Trilogy. We can see a grand new arrow (maybe,Green Arrow?) in upcoming CW's (like Legends of Tomorrow).
> 
> @Vyom: Legends of Tomorrow exists in same CW (Arrow/Flash)'s-verse, maybe add "LoT" too to the thread title?



Nope. That will be another thread. Simply because it deserves one.
I invite you to create a new thread for LoT with the trailer.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 15, 2015)

There are at least 5 seasons of Arrow. 5 years of flashbacks to cover. And one year's flashbacks will be in Russia for sure.

ALL ABOARD THE FLASH SEASON FINALE HYPE TRAIN!!!

*i.imgur.com/DyUuePC.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Nope. That will be another thread. Simply because it deserves one.
> I invite you to create a new thread for LoT with the trailer.


*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/191431-legends-tomorrow-lot-thread.html 



In both Arrow and Flash, crossover episodes scored high because of the 2 superheroes visiting each other's universe and helping each other. LoT itself is like an crossover throughout the season. There are talks about pulling Green Lantern spinoff too.

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> There are at least 5 seasons of Arrow. 5 years of flashbacks to cover. And one year's flashbacks will be in Russia for sure.
> 
> ALL ABOARD THE FLASH SEASON FINALE HYPE TRAIN!!!
> 
> ...


It's very old picture. Often floats in Reddit. There's a hype train for Flash too.

- - - Updated - - -

Comic preview for the finale "Fast Enough"



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/55obTxN.jpg


----------



## sameersn2902 (May 16, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Watch Daredevil by Marvels. Its highly rated by imdb.


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2015)

^ Dude, thread is for Flash and Arrow..


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

ax3 said:


> where do u ppl watch these shows ??? imo, CW isnt shown here ... plz share wanna watch these shows ...


Bro are you serious? Half of us here hoist a black flag and sail in the Caribbean


----------



## sameersn2902 (May 18, 2015)

ax3 said:


> where do u ppl watch these shows ??? imo, CW isnt shown here ... plz share wanna watch these shows ...


Torment the Torrrrrrrrrent


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2015)

ax3 said:


> where do u ppl watch these shows ??? imo, CW isnt shown here ... plz share wanna watch these shows ...



Forget it. You are late to the party. Show is over.
Finale is going to be shown tomorrow.


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2015)

There are rumors that Hawkgirl (for LoT) will be introduced in the Flash Finale.

- - - Updated - - -



ax3 said:


> where do u ppl watch these shows ??? imo, CW isnt shown here ... plz share wanna watch these shows ...


Ahoy Matey!!


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

ax3 said:


> @nomad47 @sameersn2902 @Vyom @Flash ... yes am suppar late ... thought some tv channel is broadcasting it ... torrent is no 4 me ... after long downloads  many times quality is not good & takes lotta time ... better to buy them once they r out on market ...


You can still watch Flash on CW's official website.

*www.cwtv.com/shows/the-flash


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2015)

Where can I watch Flash Online(W/O) downloading?


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

Found this on Reddit.

*i57.tinypic.com/9is6dz.jpg


----------



## Lenny (May 20, 2015)

Is the Flash finale up already?


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Is the Flash finale up already?



Let it air first. 

It will start in another 2.5 hours.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 20, 2015)

WOW 

Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2015)

*Flash Season 1 Episode 23*

A.W.E.S.O.M.E!

This episode alone took the level to a new high. And I was worried now that Thawne is defeated what more could be in the finale. Man, I was so so wrong. 
And, I'm first time in life is so glad to be so wrong.

This is epic.

Wow!!!


----------



## RCuber (May 20, 2015)

[MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] : Thanks for a great season!! waiting for the next one


----------



## nomad47 (May 20, 2015)

I did not understand one thing 



Spoiler



If Thawne is erased from existence in past, that means there is no Thawne in future. No one to kill Noah Allen, no one to create The Flash. So how did Flash remain in existence?


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2015)

ax3 said:


> @Flash ... thanx a lot





RCuber said:


> @Flash : Thanks for a great season!! waiting for the next one


----------



## Inceptionist (May 20, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I did not understand one thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



None of them are erased from existence. Even Eddie will be back. Check his neck when he's dragged into a wormhole. A trinket of sort appears there.

Season 2 will explain what happened.


----------



## ashs1 (May 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

What an incredible end to season 1 of flash.. Damn.. That cliffhanger though..


----------



## harry10 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Omg.. What a finale.. Amazingly boombastic.. When will the next season come?


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2015)

So I watched the Finale. Took me a few minutes to get back to reality.

So many things happened in here. It was an emotional ride as well as orgasm for time travel fanatics!



Spoiler



So many movie references. From Back to the Future, to Star Wars (May the speed force be with you) to Hithhiker's guide to the Galaxy (So long for all the fish)! It was incredible.
We Finally get to know that Cisco is affected too and that he have the ability of retaining memories between parallel Universes. So that's why he was the only one who remembered that.

Though in the end when Flash goes back to save his mother, he and the Flash see each other, the Future Flash says something like "don't". And then the Original Flash gives in, doesn't try to change the past. So Flashpoint Paradox didn't happen. But he have to go back. Become the Future Flash. So the story is not complete yet.

This was one heck of a journey. One of the best superhero series.

The end was enthralling. Captivating. Mesmerizing. It was a shot straight out of a Marvel film. It was mostly like a teaser trailer of Future series. Can't wait for long.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 21, 2015)

any new superhero series for cw other than legends of tomorrow?

The Flash | Flashback Tuesdays Trailer | The CW



Arrow was not good at end and flash was good at end... 
hope next arrow series will be back with bang...


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2015)

Question Question :



Spoiler



1. Possible explanation why the future-flash stopped the flash from present to interfere with the critical event of his mother's death, even when it was the most crucial point of the time travel flash made?
2. Was that tin-cap from 1st Gen Flash? What and how did it come from that wormhole?


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> any new superhero series for cw other than legends of tomorrow?


1. Supergirl
2. Lucifer
3. A.K.A._Jessica_Jones
4. Luke Cage
5. Iron Fist
6. The Defenders.


----------



## ashs1 (May 21, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Question Question :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have also the same question (2nd one).. I got goosebumps when I saw this scene. 



Spoiler



i was expecting jay garrick to make an entrance


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Question Question :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



1. Changing something in the past affects the future. watch Flashpoint Paradox and you will understand.
2. That's Jay Garrick helmet, the original flash.




@ others who have watched Flashpoint paradox
If Barry did save his mother in the last episode. then... 


Spoiler



As batman doesn't exist in this universe yet, Arrow would be the replacement. but as a alternate universe, Robert Queen would be the Arrow and Oliver would have drowned in the boat!!!! :O


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2015)

RCuber said:


> @ others who have watched Flashpoint paradox
> If Barry did save his mother in the last episode. then...
> 
> 
> ...



YEA! Sounds like a plot to a great season 2. But alas there is no Flashpoint now.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2015)

now i know about Flashpoint paradox thanks to [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION], but then again, if that paradox has mentioning in DC universe, then would it not trigger a whole time-loop and close on itself? meaning if 



Spoiler



In ideal paradox situation, flash does not let flash to become flash?



Then how future flash is even flash?

Also 



Spoiler



I knew that was Garrick's, but why? and how it relates to that wormhole in finale?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

It's too complicated  
Btw I didn't get how come 3 barrys were there at the same time


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



tanmaymohan said:


> It's too complicated
> Btw I didn't get how come 3 barrys were there at the same time



By 3 Barrys I am guessing... you are talking about the scene where


Spoiler



Flash travels back to the night when her mom was killed to stop her from being killed, and he sees another Flash from the future, and the third Barry was the child who was shocked from what he was watching.
The child Barry and our Flash is obvious. The Flash from the future is not explained yet. He might be from a time when he have already tried saving her mother but which created a dark future (like in Flashpoint Paradox) and now he understands the repurcussion of saving her mother. This might be explored in future seasons.



- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just an indication that Parallel Universe have been opened up. And people from other Universe might be seen in this Universe including villians and other version of Flash like Garrick.


----------



## ariftwister (May 22, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Just watched finale and it was awesomeeeee.  I had some high expectations and it sure satisfied me. But i have some quick questions.


Spoiler



1.Why did flash and others agreed to send RF back home by making a time travel machine? I mean why bother? He has nothing to offer them than the piece of information which he already gave!! By letting him out of that prison, they risk he escaping or hurting them.  They all know that RF would easily beat Flash. 

2. At the scene future flash signaling our flash not to save their mother,  what was rf doing at that moment?  He should have known that another flash involved. Right?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 22, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Question Question :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. it's little complicated, but he (reverse flash) might traveled from another timeline to this timeline and tried to save his family in that timeline, but his great great grand father killed himself and timeline continues as it is.. to keep everything same in timeline future barry stopped present barry to save his mother.. next series or possibly rip hunter in legends of tomorrow will explain all this...
2. that tin-cap (hawk girl) is from future (future flash timeline 2024) where he teams up with justice league,.. Don't know about jay garrick.


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> 2. that tin-cap (hawk girl) is from future (future flash timeline 2024) where he teams up with justice league,.. Don't know about jay garrick.


That tin hat is of Jay Garrick. He is , what I learnt, is golden age Flash.

And, Hawk Girl does not wear hat, her is a mask like batman. Covers till nose.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 23, 2015)

The Flash | Season 2 Pull Forward | The CW


----------



## Flash (May 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> 2. At the scene future flash signaling our flash not to save their mother,  what was rf doing at that moment?  He should have known that another flash involved. Right?
> [/SPOILER]


F has the ability to create after images of himself which may look real. He has this capability in comics. He may've used this ability to create his image for that RF to pursue and may've used this timeframe to signal red-emblem barry.

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> I knew that was Garrick's, but why? and how it relates to that wormhole in finale?[/SPOILER]


Jay Garrick for Barry is like Alfred for Bruce Wayne. Jay usually use his helmet in times, as sort of throw away disc to hit enemies. 

*www.themarysue.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Jay-Garrick-Hat-Throw-1.jpg

So i assume, he will be teaming up with Barry at some future episode and this helmet through the wormhole is a nod to that.

In Flash:Rebirth comics, RF got so stronger that Barry teamed up with Wally(F at his time), Jay, Bart and the whole "Flash Family" to take RF.

- - - Updated - - -

seems we will see him in Season 2 itself.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

They are auditioning for Gerrick?
So the other Flash will be completely different person? I thought different universe meant different version but of same character!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 24, 2015)

now I'm going to read all flash comics released year wise... from 1940 to 2015 (flash v1, v2, v3, v4), season zero, flashpoint, green lantern, flash rebirth...


----------



## Vyom (May 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

To get answers to? 
That would be some dedication!


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> To get answers to?
> That would be some dedication!



Should have come from our  [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]  !


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2015)

If i have enough bandwidth with super speed (not speed force) , i would download the entire comic collection of DC and Marvel. 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> They are auditioning for Gerrick?
> So the other Flash will be completely different person? I thought different universe meant different version but of same character!


Actually Barry Allen is a fan of Jay Garrick (ya, he existed even before Barry), who is a great fan of Jay himself. Later, he was struck by the lightning (future him) in an accident and became the Superhero, Flash as we know it. It's the same universe except that Jay lived on Keystone city and Barry on Central City. 

*static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/11118/111181846/4002838-1922527284-tumbl.jpg


----------



## amjath (May 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^How long do you think it will take to read every comics released till date


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2015)

Flash Recommended Reading - DC Comics Database

Depends of one's interest.


----------



## Vyom (May 24, 2015)

Flash said:


> Actually Barry Allen is a fan of Jay Garrick (ya, he existed even before Barry), who is a great fan of Jay himself. Later, he was struck by the lightning (future him) in an accident and became the Superhero, Flash as we know it. It's the same universe except that Jay lived on Keystone city and Barry on Central City.



Well, your's post made me super confused if not more. 
1. How can Jay Garrick be fan of himself?
2. How can Barry Flash and Jay Flash be in 'same' Universe? Aren't we talking about DC Multiverse? :/


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well, your's post made me super confused if not more.
> 1. How can Jay Garrick be fan of himself?
> 2. How can Barry Flash and Jay Flash be in 'same' Universe? Aren't we talking about DC Multiverse? :/


1. Sorry. Didn't notice that. Barry Allen is a fan of Jay Garrick, the first Flash.
2. Yes you're right. Jay is from Parallel universe (Earth-two).

*images.sequart.org/images/TwoWorlds.jpg


----------



## ariftwister (May 24, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

^ so jay garrick as flash doesn't need to conceal his identity??


----------



## ariftwister (May 24, 2015)

Flash said:


> Flash Recommended Reading - DC Comics Database
> 
> Depends of one's interest.


Even after reading this, I'm confused. In CW verse of the flash, he's the only flash right?. Is RF, professor zoom ?


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> ^ so jay garrick as flash doesn't need to conceal his identity??



From Wiki:
Later stories would show him as having his identity secret, and that he was able to maintain it without the use of a mask by constantly "vibrating" his features, making him hard to recognize or clearly photograph. The effectiveness of this is debatable as he later blamed his lack of a mask for Joan (his girlfriend) deducing his true identity.

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Even after reading this, I'm confused. In CW verse of the flash, he's the only flash right?. Is RF, professor zoom ?


Ya. In CW, Barry is the 1st Flash. Eobard Thawne was named as "Professor Zoom", coz in 25th century he was made as the professor of Flash museum.


----------



## zapout (May 25, 2015)

JeremyJahns Flash 1st season review-
*youtu.be/3fs3tPSWrKU

what i thought was interesting from this video-



Spoiler



-The black hole pop up again so that it can gobble up this timeline, because its an anomaly, it shouldn't exist as RF don't' exist.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> To get answers to?
> That would be some dedication!



yep for getting all answers in my head... I thought batman, superman was great superheros... but flash came from nowhere on TV and distracted me... And time travel is my favorite thing...  from duck tales to back to future movie.. journey continues to Flash...


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



zapout said:


> JeremyJahns Flash 1st season review-
> *youtu.be/3fs3tPSWrKU
> 
> what i thought was interesting from this video-
> ...



JeremyJahns seemed too excited. As expected.  His reaction gave me shivers. Since its exactly what I thought while watching Flash episodes each week.



amit.tiger12 said:


> yep for getting all answers in my head... I thought batman, superman was great superheros... but flash came from nowhere on TV and distracted me... And time travel is my favorite thing...  from duck tales to back to future movie.. journey continues to Flash...



Time Travel is my favourite thing too. And BTTF is my all time favourite adventure. Did Duck Tales have that too? I don't remember!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Time Travel is my favourite thing too. And BTTF is my all time favourite adventure. Did Duck Tales have that too? I don't remember!



those kids in duck tales used something called time machine (wrist watch something) and stopped the time...
duck tales - season 01 - ep 12 - "Master of the Djinni" 
duck tales - season 01 - ep 17 - "Sir Gyro de Gearloose"
duck tales - season 01 - ep 43 - "Time Teasers"

season 2 - ep 1 ..

just searched wiki..


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



amit.tiger12 said:


> I thought batman, superman was great superheros... but flash came from nowhere on TV and distracted me...


He's one of the underrated superhero, except in the comics & animated series - he wasn't projected in live action movies. Batman and Superman alone got around 10+ feature films, whereas Flash got none. There was a "Justice League" movie comprises of all JL members, but it was a joke.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2015)

How Eobard and Eddie Affected The Flash Timeline | moviepilot.com


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 30, 2015)

^ awesome 

"....hey this is TV right? Nothing makes sense."

So why to waste time on what's there in future or past.. just be in present.. wait for season 02 enjoy the show... that's it...


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2015)

*Arrow's new suit in S4:

**media.comicbook.com/uploads1/2015/07/arrow-season-4-new-costume-143765.jpg

Arrow Season 4: New Suit Revealed | Comicbook.com*

It's a lot better than the old one. *


----------



## Vyom (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks like its summers at Starling City.


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3-LDsoE8m90[/YOUTUBE]

_ZOOM_ is coming..

'The Flash' Season 2 Spoilers: Barry to Fight 'Big Bad' Zoom in October; Who is Hunter Zolomon?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Looks like its summers at Starling City.



its "Star City" now


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2015)

The Flash Season 2 News: Michael Ironside Joins Cast, Jay Garrick Cast, New Villains Coming!


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> The Flash Season 2 News: Michael Ironside Joins Cast, Jay Garrick Cast, New Villains Coming!



This will be awesome.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

omgomgomgomg.. Yes... But when is the show coming back!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 17, 2015)

back to digit...

official dates for flash and arrow... watch in video.

Arrow shows nothing new... oct 7..



flash shows zoom is coming.. oct 6..


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2015)

*images-cdn.moviepilot.com/images/c_fill,h_851,w_640/t_mp_quality/qgho493wyhiapbhesr5s/the-cw-just-teased-an-all-new-flash-costume-and-it-s-totally-awesome-518111.jpg

The CW Just Teased An All-New FLASH Costume... And It's Totally Awesome | moviepilot.com


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 27, 2015)

COLORS INFINITY to telecast Flash TV series along with other TV shows. I am so exited.!!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Yeah.. The Flash was chosen to be shown on Colors Infinity. But without Arrow it will be a bit incomplete. Little will the viewers of Infinity know what they are missing.

Sad.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Yeah.. The Flash was chosen to be shown on Colors Infinity. But without Arrow it will be a bit incomplete. Little will the viewers of Infinity know what they are missing.
> 
> Sad.



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colors_Infinity

I won't be surprised if this channel is made as an A-La-Carte addition instead of being included in the base pack. Plus most viewers of Better Call Saul on the channel won't even know what Breaking Bad is.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 1, 2015)

I doubt that Colors Infinity will show new seasons immediately...


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/RUtE9DM.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

Star is doing a good job with keeping up with the shows but I wonder about infinity.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> Yeah.. The Flash was chosen to be shown on Colors Infinity. But without Arrow it will be a bit incomplete. Little will the viewers of Infinity know what they are missing.
> 
> Sad.


*i.imgur.com/dOqQf25.jpg?1

Arrow is in coming soon status. But it is little weird to telecast Flash first and Arrow later


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



ariftwister said:


> But it is little weird to telecast Flash first and Arrow later


Why's that?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 14, 2015)

Because Flash was first introduced in Arrow S3 (or S2). But in flash, arrow never gets proper introduction (because of the 3 seasons of Arrow already running).


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Because Flash was first introduced in Arrow S3 (or S2). But in flash, arrow never gets proper introduction (because of the 3 seasons of Arrow already running).


So what.. Arrow series is now going to be in a different path from S4. Since Arrow was aired an year before Flash, it doesn't mean they have to follow the same schedule as long as it dont affect the timeline. Btw, Central City is a mess now - Oliver could give a hand to Barry!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 14, 2015)

SAD... 

they don't know anything...
Alia is there.. you cant expect what to watch first from her..


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2015)

Wait.. what? Mr Robot also coming on Infinity! 
But isn't it much mature and too much technical for Indian audience?

Anyway... HEROES is coming too!!! Now we are talking!!  
Heroes is one of the show totally suited to introduce Indians to American shows.

Oh wait... Heroes "Reborn".... ....
So new viewers will never know the Epic-ness of original first season of Heroes.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

> But isn't it much mature and too much technical for Indian audience?


I sense sarcasm


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 14, 2015)

Flash said:


> So what.. Arrow series is now going to be in a different path from S4. Since Arrow was aired an year before Flash, it doesn't mean they have to follow the same schedule as long as it dont affect the timeline. Btw, Central City is a mess now - Oliver could give a hand to Barry!



It does conflict. I mean, viewers have no knowledge of who the arrow is or what is his relationship with flash and how he inspired barry. Also there are many crossover episodes in both (Flash S1 & Arrow S3) .

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> SAD...
> 
> they don't know anything...
> Alia is there.. you cant expect what to watch first from her..



Yeah.. Alia is the one to blame


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Wait.. what? Mr Robot also coming on Infinity!
> But isn't it much mature and too much technical for Indian audience?
> 
> Anyway... HEROES is coming too!!! Now we are talking!!
> ...


Mr robot omg 
Will rewatch


----------



## RCuber (Aug 25, 2015)

BTW any one watched WWE Summer Slam? Neville & Stephen Amell vs. Stardust & King Barrett , Team Arrow wins after getting his @ss handed to him.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 26, 2015)

RCuber said:


> BTW any one watched WWE Summer Slam? Neville & Stephen Amell vs. Stardust & King Barrett , Team Arrow wins after getting his @ss handed to him.


Yeah..I saw that match..I thought Stephen amell will give just deliver a couple of punches and kick, but wwe surprised us..
Good job arrow.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2015)

I thought Amell will show up in the Arrow tv series costume. 
It will be more dramatic, when he slided into WWE arena with a rope.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2015)

*static.ow.ly/photos/normal/cHitF.jpg

*cs6.pikabu.ru/images/big_size_comm/2014-08_6/14091402747398.png

ARROW Season 4 Production Art Drops A Major GREEN LANTERN Hint


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 6, 2015)

Just saw the ad on Colors infinity about Flash season 2 and Arrow Season 4. They will be telecasted after 12 hours from US telecast. No more torrenting and Colors Infinity FTW!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Just saw the ad on Colors infinity about Flash season 2 and Arrow Season 4. They will be telecasted after 12 hours from US telecast. No more torrenting and Colors Infinity FTW!!!



Channel isn't included in base pack on tata sky 

Those evil doers can add a thousand useless, mindless saas bahu TV channels but won't add a channel which has good shows.


----------



## harry10 (Sep 6, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Just saw the ad on Colors infinity about Flash season 2 and Arrow Season 4. They will be telecasted after 12 hours from US telecast. No more torrenting and Colors Infinity FTW!!!



Ya that's what I thought when I subscribed for Star premiere. But, all shows are heavily edited and takes the fun out so it's still torrenting for me till our channels and censor ppl grow up.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Channel isn't included in base pack on tata sky
> 
> Those evil doers can add a thousand useless, mindless saas bahu TV channels but won't add a channel which has good shows.



I was ready to pay separately for this channel alone. But Sun Direct saved me  . . Freely added to base package  

- - - Updated - - -



harry10 said:


> Ya that's what I thought when I subscribed for Star premiere. But, all shows are heavily edited and takes the fun out so it's still torrenting for me till our channels and censor ppl grow up.



I don't think Flash and arrow has much content to censor. May be you are referring to Game of thrones and its explicit scenes


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone saw the Superhero suit of Diggle? 
It's more like Magneto helmet without a cape.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> Anyone saw the Superhero suit of Diggle?
> It's more like Magneto helmet without a cape.


Yeah. Saw that recently.
Looks like they made him magneto wannabe.


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2015)

Actual "Guardian"(the character which Diggle's gonna portray) will look like..

*images-cdn.moviepilot.com/images/c_fill,h_343,w_610/t_mp_quality/rwpzwyo8o6fzuylzcgz9/official-first-look-at-diggle-s-new-costume-for-season-4-of-arrow-is-he-the-guardian-600221.jpg


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Vpi0HoQEhjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2015)

^^ Flash Signal!!!


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Flash Signal!!!


*static.comicvine.com/uploads/screen_kubrick/11124/111247379/4755759-flashsig_1280.jpg


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 10, 2015)

Digg's new helmet is bad.


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uVOR9D8FRbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

My body is ready... Bring 'hem!


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

incoming


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



Vyom said:


> My body is ready... Bring 'hem!




Everybody is ready.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 21, 2015)

Official date?? Gonna watch them instantly on ColorsInfinity


----------



## ZTR (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

[YOUTUBE]GMd048FH0dA[/YOUTUBE]
First look at Zoom


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 7, 2015)

S02 E01
Starting was not good but end was good.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 7, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> S02 E01
> Starting was not good but end was good.


Start was also good, just a but darker than normal Flash episodes


----------



## ZTR (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

The ending of first episode of season 4


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Flash Season 2 episode 1
Slow start, good end. 

Looking forward to upcoming episodes.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



rhitwick said:


> Gotham Season 2 episode 1-3
> 
> Too many things happening with the characters.
> Now getting impatient. Seems very soon I'll make a post saying I'm bored of it.



Why is this in Flash n Arrow thread??


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Wrong post. Didn't notice. If any mod is in this thread, please move it.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Arrow Season 4 episode 1 

Way better than Flash premier. 
Started with the same speed we saw in season 3 conclusion.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2015)

^^ You swapped the posts in TV Shows discussion and this thread. I moved the posts back to where it belonged.
Now, complete your sleep.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 11, 2015)

Watched both the first episodes, Flash was good, Arrow was simply wow


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 12, 2015)

Hated the new (green) arrow logo.. Who's with me


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2015)

One question - 


Spoiler



Is Ronnie got absorbed into the Singularity?


----------



## harry10 (Oct 12, 2015)

Seems to be.


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2015)

^ Also LoT's firestorm is comprised of Martin Stein & Jay Jackson. That explains this.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 12, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Hated the new (green) arrow logo.. Who's with me


Don't mind it
Also suits better cause of the new name i.e Green Arrow


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 13, 2015)

I didn't like the new name.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 13, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I didn't like the new name.


Green Arrow is finally getting called "Green Arrow" and you don't like it?! 

!!!!!!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 13, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Don't mind it
> Also suits better cause of the new name i.e Green Arrow


I like the new name but this logo is kind of blunt when compared to the old one.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 13, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Green Arrow is finally getting called "Green Arrow" and you don't like it?!
> 
> !!!!!!!!



I'm sorry but how the Arrow _was _"Green Arrow" ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 13, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm sorry but how the Arrow _was _"Green Arrow" ?


Technically Roy Harper is the Arrow and he was caught by the Police. He went to Prison for that, and there he apparently died.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> Technically Roy Harper is the Arrow and he was caught by the Police. He went to Prison for that, and there he apparently died.



hmm..


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qikFuNnRdc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZTR (Oct 14, 2015)

Flash said:


> [YOUTUBE]qikFuNnRdc4[/YOUTUBE]


5 hours to go!


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 14, 2015)

7 hours and no review yet ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2015)

I have an assumption of who could be Zoom.



Spoiler



It could be Future Barry. In Comics, Future Barry went rogue, and traveled to the past to kill Barry with a Blue suit. Since Earth-1 Roth Alstein is dead, and Earth-2 Roth Alstein became Atom Smasher - there's a very well possibility that there could be two Barry's.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 14, 2015)

Flash said:


> I have an assumption of who could be Zoom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Barry allen ? Or another flash ? 


Spoiler



Well there can only be a Barry Allen. Right?  Or am i confusing with multiverse ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> You mean Barry allen ? Or another flash ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Check Flash Vol 4 #35


----------



## ZTR (Oct 14, 2015)

Spoiler



It is also possible that its Harrison wells /eobard thawne  as seen in the scene before credits


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It is also possible that its Harrison wells /eobard thawne  as seen in the scene before credits


It's Jay Garrick.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 14, 2015)

Flash said:


> It's Jay Garrick.


Lolwat?

I was talking about who can be Zoom


----------



## ZTR (Oct 15, 2015)

[YouTube]seuTo5FMArs[/YouTube]
[YouTube]s44VaQ2zLgs[/YouTube]


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Both the shows have gotten off to a fantastic start..



Spoiler



I like flash's(the Tdf one ) explanation of the identity of zoom where Barry Allen from jay Garrick's world goes rogue.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2015)

Arrow Season 4 episode 2

Watched on Colors Infinity. 
It aired in USA Thursday morning (IST) and they aired on night. 
Well, I like this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 16, 2015)

not watching arrow anymore, the show's gone downhill, its become cringy


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-ppHNiXQwO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZTR (Oct 21, 2015)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/HNeoOss.png


----------



## Makx (Oct 21, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant see image


----------



## ZTR (Oct 21, 2015)

Fixed


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 22, 2015)

Arrow S03 was awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have started with this. I am on Episode 3rd of Arrow Season 1 now. I know I have to cover a long ground.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have started with this. I am on Episode 3rd of Arrow Season 1 now. I know I have to cover a long ground.



Not nearly as long as watching all 4 seasons of Heroes, before starting with Heroes Reborn...
But you are going to have a blast with both of the Arrow seasons now.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 23, 2015)

Arrow Constantine Crossover happening soon 

*www.comicbookresources.com/imgsrv/imglib/400/0/1/CR8Hs-3W0AAekEW-jpg-large-4008e.jpg


----------



## ZTR (Oct 23, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Arrow Constantine Crossover happening soon
> 
> *www.comicbookresources.com/imgsrv/imglib/400/0/1/CR8Hs-3W0AAekEW-jpg-large-4008e.jpg


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2015)

Will Ronnie be Alive?



Spoiler



Garrick told that he's been sucked into Earth-1, while fighting zoom on Earth-2. Right now, he's stranded (sort of) on Earth-1 as he lost his speed powers, though he fought a way to go back to his place via the Speed cannon which they built recently. 

Meanwhile on Earth-1, both Flash and Firestorm were struggling to close the singularity in S02E01. Firestorm tries to close the wormhole by sacrificing himself, but Flash was able to save Stein, as Ronnie was supposedly dead. 

_If Garrick is stranded on Earth-1, why not Ronnie is stranded on Earth-2 just ike him, and did not have any means to travel back to Earth-1?_


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 26, 2015)

Flash said:


> Will Ronnie be Alive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May be... or may not be.. 


Spoiler



Remember, ronnie is not a speedster.. Now we do know that he got sucked into the sigularity.. but that doesn't mean that he went to Earth-2.. Only Zoom (another speedster) can travel back and forth right now..


----------



## ZTR (Oct 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]osur3rhENXc[/YOUTUBE]




Spoiler



Barry:What do you know about Zoom?
Harrison wells:Everything. I created Zoom


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2015)

Finally caught upto Ep 6 of Flash and Arrow. Episode 6 was ground breaking for both Flash and Arrow.

In Flash..


Spoiler



We finally have a Zoom VS Flash fight. And it was AWESOME. The way Zoom dragged Flash all over town... what! Very "Nolan" type feeling in this episode. Darker episode than usual for a Flash episode.



In Arrow, this week...


Spoiler



We get Ray Palmer. And now that we have also got Sara, I think we are in for the show to start soon, "TLoT".


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 15, 2015)

Man , I am so pissed watching every friend and family member of Oliver queen turning into a vigilante who apparently does't seem to die.
Even if they do , somehow they get resurrected back time and again because of that Lazarus pit.


Spoiler



I hope they don't find a way to fix the pit or any alternate magic



And for **** sake , Laurel please stop being a vigilante. She gets her *** kicked almost every fight. :angry:

You know one of the reasons why people love GoT ? Because people don't come back from the dead. They either die (*painfully*) or they live long enough to see the throne. [ John snow coming back from the DeaD is a universal wish though , an exception.]
Not that I am trying to relate two different genre of shows together but just trying to cite an example about how a TV Series stays more exciting and nail biting when most of the dead people stay dead.

- - - Updated - - -

And this is a DC Universe , please don't make this marvel. Throw some bloody darkness & pain into it.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2015)

Lol... I think Arrow is pretty dark when it needs to be. 

I saw this video last night about what happened to Heroes series after the first season. Where it jumped the shark and things started to go south. As it turns out, the event where that happened was the point where dead use to be resurrected by Claire's blood. 

When writers find a way to undo death, its usually too much. Since there's no stake. You can kill anyone and bring them back. I don't think Arrow would make the same mistake which Heroes did.

The bringing back of Sara was done for the sole purpose of putting her in Legends of Tomorrow series.


----------



## Flash (Nov 15, 2015)

The only people who stays dead in comics are - Uncle Ben and Thomas & Martha Wayne.


----------



## icebags (Nov 15, 2015)

any of u guys think zoom 


Spoiler



could be barry allen of the other world ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2015)

Felicity's Lock Screen: Felicity's Phone's Lock Screen! - Imgur 

*i.imgur.com/8aw1Whm.png

How can I get it??? And which phone does she use? Doesn't look Nexus since volume rocker is on left.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2015)

Arrow So4
E2 to E5

Spot on! As I told already on my first episode review how Arrow picked up the speed exactly from where it left in S03...with inclusion of Constantine and now possible ATOM coming back, its getting interesting this time.

Yet to catch up with Flash latest offerings.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Yet to catch up with Flash latest offerings.



You are in due to a surprise. Episode 6,"Enter Zoom" is THE best intro of a villain!


----------



## tkin (Nov 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You are in due to a surprise. Episode 6,"Enter Zoom" is THE best intro of a villain!


Finally, was getting tired of the story line a bit.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

I could not continue FLASH after like 10 episodes, infact I continued just because people said it gets better iin later episodes, it did to an extent, but not something that could make me stay with the show, its too childish, there is no Dark approch, its lighted hearted, typical super hero show with very very predictable dialogues and situations and characters as well. Cliched momments and the suspence, what ever it is about the star labs, couldnt keep me interested.

DareDevil on the other hand is what a Good super hero show should be like, dark, mature and intriguing ....... I am looking forward to Jessica Jones now, hope it will be a mature attempt.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> I could not continue FLASH after like 10 episodes, infact I continued just because people said it gets better iin later episodes, it did to an extent, but not something that could make me stay with the show, its too childish, there is no Dark approch, its lighted hearted, typical super hero show with very very predictable dialogues and situations and characters as well. Cliched momments and the suspence, what ever it is about the star labs, couldnt keep me interested.
> 
> DareDevil on the other hand is what a Good super hero show should be like, dark, mature and intriguing ....... I am looking forward to Jessica Jones now, hope it will be a mature attempt.


Flash does get really dark in season 2 you know


----------



## sam9s (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Oh man .... chalo will see .....


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

Flash and Arrow has a dedicated thread.

Anyway, Flash is comical and Arrow is dark.
I like both versions.

Always all shows ending up too dark sometimes becomes a bit formulatic.

I like Flash the way it is now.


----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2015)

i doono much about what happened in flash 1st season, just watched a few eps, but i like the season 2 so far. 

hope it will continue like this.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 29, 2015)

icebags said:


> i doono much about what happened in flash 1st season, just watched a few eps, but i like the season 2 so far.
> 
> hope it will continue like this.



It baffles me to even think that one can watch later episodes without first watching the prior story.
So much backstory in S2 is a result of S1. Especially Dr Wells.

Well, anyway, S2 is going good. I am desperately waiting for the "Flarrow" episodes next week.


----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2015)

hmmm watched first 3-4 eps on one, started feeling like drama & gave up. then at the end of one, & when two came out, watched the last few eps of one. dont actually get the feeling that missed something.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah.. You didn't miss anything. It was drama all right.
In fact, its best practice to skip some episodes from middle for any superhero series, cause they are just fillers. One shouldn't waste time watching every episode as it comes out, each week.

I am proud of you. You have found the best way to save time. Bravo!

- - - Updated - - -

The Flash and Supergirl might just cross over, in 2016! 

?The Flash'; 'Supergirl' Crossover In The Works For 2016? [VIDEO] : Entertainment : Yibada


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I am proud of you. You have found the best way to save time. Bravo!


 

Am waiting for the Arrow/Flash crossover..

[YOUTUBE]LfV3WGbSIFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I am proud of you. You have found the best way to save time. Bravo!



     

that comment also made me lol.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 30, 2015)

icebags said:


> i doono much about what happened in flash 1st season, just watched a few eps, but i like the season 2 so far.
> 
> hope it will continue like this.



Whatttt!! You watched couple of episodes of flash of first season and then moved to 2nd stright away?? ...wow. Even I cannt do that even if the reviews says 1st SE is crapshit and 2nd is a classic.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 30, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Whatttt!! You watched couple of episodes of flash of first season and then moved to 2nd stright away?? ...wow. Even I cannt do that even if the reviews says 1st SE is crapshit and 2nd is a classic.


 
Yes, First Season of Flash is crap except a few episodes in it. Second Season feels better but still I find Arrow more interesting to watch. The only time I feel like to watch Flash is when there is a crossover with Arrow.


----------



## icebags (Nov 30, 2015)

sam9s said:


> Whatttt!! You watched couple of episodes of flash of first season and then moved to 2nd stright away?? ...wow. Even I cannt do that even if the reviews says 1st SE is crapshit and 2nd is a classic.



you people are such a fan, flash would have felt proud !


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2015)

icebags said:


> you people are such a fan, flash would have felt proud !


Thanks for your honor..


----------



## Vyom (Dec 1, 2015)

Omg omg.... Tomorrow the Flarrow episode will air...
I am excited like a little girl when she's about to get a teddy bear..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 1, 2015)

*Flash*



Spoiler



*d12qk6n9ersps4.cloudfront.net/606836/medium-clean.jpg

The eyes are exactly same.



 

- - - Updated - - -

*Arrow*



Spoiler



*d12qk6n9ersps4.cloudfront.net/565185/medium-clean.jpg

Laurel is soo irritating.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 1, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Flash*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*i.imgur.com/oYaxP7e.jpg

So anything is possible in internet..


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2015)

So, who watched the first Flarrow episode!! It was Awesomee! 

Hawkgirl! 

- - - Updated - - -

So, so much of DC comic stuff happening.

Arrow
Flash
Supergirl
Legends of Tomorrow (Atom, Hawkman, Hawkgirl, White canary, etc etc...)

We get to introduce so many DC comic characters.. but there are not much series for Marvel universe? Just Daredevil and Agents of SHIELD?

- - - Updated - - -

Well googled, and there are more Marvel series. Agent Carter, Powers and Jessica Jones? Sounds mighty unimpressive than the shows on DC universe.
I would like to read views on this.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So, who watched the first Flarrow episode!! It was Awesomee!
> 
> Hawkgirl!
> 
> ...



Yes, I watched it in the morning. The episode was good but I believe they rushed it very high. Every secret of Team Arrow and The Flash is revealed to Kendra like a joke. They got to know about her super abilities at the later stage. They decides to reveal their identity to keep her safe. That was the flaw of the today's episode.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So, who watched the first Flarrow episode!! It was Awesomee!


I never thought, there will be a Flash episode, until i saw your comment. 

BTW, i thought it's rushed too. But, we can't expect too much story in a 45-minute episode especially on a cross-over.

-Patty shooting Earth-2 wells is a dumb move. Wonder what will Barry do once he hear this news.
-Identities of Arrow is revealed to Kendra just like that on an elevator? Oliver is very grumpy when it comes to revealing his identity to Outsiders.
-What will happen to Cisco-Kendra's budding love after Carter Hall's secret?
-Since Jay is not in S.T.A.R. labs what exactly he does in Central city?
-There's King Shark out there in Central City, and no one cared about him even after 2 episodes?
-Since Vandal saying he hasn't seen anyone with these type of powers, we may very well think that, there are no superheroes in DC-verse as of now other than Arrow/Flash.
-How does Merlyn knows Arrow's new hideout?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ]
> 
> Well googled, and there are more Marvel series. Agent Carter, Powers and Jessica Jones? Sounds mighty unimpressive than the shows on DC universe.
> I would like to read views on this.



Haven't watched Daredevil but from what I have read about it, is that it's very serious and dark type of show with a down to earth hero
Plus has been received quite well

Also watching Jessica Jones and that is even darker plot line than Daredevil and has actual SEX scenes   (ikr in a Marvel show?)

Plus the villain is awesome 

Both these Netflix shows have been received greatly 

And IMO Supergirl is crap and I have stopped watching it as its just a chicklit series now 

And you seem to have forgotten about the Awesome Constantine show which was cancel after one season  
He was played by same guy who came on Arrow


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2015)

ZTR said:


> And you seem to have forgotten about the Awesome Constantine show which was cancel after one season
> He was played by same guy who came on Arrow



Matt Ryan, the same guy who voiced "Edward Kenway" in Assassin's creed 4:Black Flag.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> I never thought, there will be a Flash episode, until i saw your comment.
> 
> BTW, i thought it's rushed too. But, we can't expect too much story in a 45-minute episode especially on a cross-over.
> 
> ...



Yes, they rushed everything to fit in 1 episode but that messed up big time. I believe they could have shown few elements in further episodes. 



ZTR said:


> Haven't watched Daredevil but from what I have read about it, is that it's very serious and dark type of show with a down to earth hero
> Plus has been received quite well
> 
> Also watching Jessica Jones and that is even darker plot line than Daredevil and has actual SEX scenes   (ikr in a Marvel show?)
> ...



I have planned to watch Daredevil and Jessica Jones in Holiday Season. I will then provide a review of it.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> I never thought, there will be a Flash episode, until i saw your comment.
> 
> BTW, i thought it's rushed too. But, we can't expect too much story in a 45-minute episode especially on a cross-over.
> 
> ...



Dude.. you are thinking too much. But even so I would like to reply. 
Replies in Blue.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> _I never thought, there will be a Flash episode, until i saw your comment. _
> 
> _BTW, i thought it's rushed too. But, we can't expect too much story in a 45-minute episode especially on a cross-over._
> 
> ...


That's what Fanboys do.. 

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Yes, they rushed everything to fit in 1 episode but that messed up big time. I believe they could have shown few elements in further episodes.


Arrow S04E08 is a crossover episode too, and am yet to watch. Maybe, it will throw some light there.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> That's what Fanboys do..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Just finished downloading it. I will watch it in the afternoon.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 3, 2015)

So I watched the second episode of the crossover and it was better than the first one

And 


Spoiler



Time Travel!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2015)

ZTR said:


> So I watched the second episode of the crossover and it was better than the first one
> 
> And
> 
> ...





I read spoiler... 

But.. seriously?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I read spoiler...
> 
> But.. seriously?



Yes, it is and there is another thing which is interesting (shown in the last few seconds). This episode is one of the best episode. Check it out.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 3, 2015)

Interesting Read

After the Crossover, What's Next for Arrow, The Flash and Legends of Tomorrow - IGN


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2015)

So this is why I think 


Spoiler



Merlyn took ashes of Vandal Savage in Arrow S04E08.


Spoiler



Since Lazarus Pit is destroyed, there will be no more immortality to Ra's Al Ghul. So, the only chance to immortality may lies with Vandal Savage. If he can resurrect him somehow, Savage may owe him the favor.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> So this is why I think
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Possibly. This also opens the possibility of making Merlyn a villain again for the next season.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't really get this person, Merlyn. Such stupid person. 

Anyway, what an episode of the part 2 of Flarrow.



Spoiler



The scene when the Central City is being destroyed... and Barry was running from it... Epic!
Gives me ghoosebumps.


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/4BnD3XL.png


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2015)

^^ That is one of the funiest thing on show.
Just like anybody can waltz in STAR labs. So far Arrow Cave is the most secure place. With the only exception that Merilyn only breach the perimeter there.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 4, 2015)

yeah.. 2nd Episode was awesome.. This episode kinda gives precursor to the LOT story. So,



Spoiler



since barry did the *time travel*, its apparent he got his speed back, also does that mean he don't need to use Velocity 6 right?


Also did anyone notice how in the flash crossover episode, an arrow gets pierced into the flash logo and in the arrow crossover episode, lightning bolt emerges from the arrow logo. Its cool to see they give importance to these minute details, its what sets them apart!!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 4, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> yeah.. 2nd Episode was awesome.. This episode kinda gives precursor to the LOT story. So,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He had already regain his speed before. Velocity 6 was developed by Wells to increase Barry's speed to make him much more faster in order to beat Zoom



Yeah, loved that.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> yeah.. 2nd Episode was awesome.. This episode kinda gives precursor to the LOT story. So,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are whole lot of such minute details which makes not just these shows, but most of American shows apart from the rest.
If you notice, the prologue keeps changing with the story. The dialogue, "it's your city" also is used interchangeably in Flash and then Arrow. And don't even get me start on easter eggs. There are so many references. And I love the t-shirts which Cisco wear. Like in the last one, which features the milky way with a marker on Earth.

*i0.wp.com/www.eatyourcomics.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_3242.jpg


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2015)

Also
Flash S02E08 - Legends of Today
Arrow S04E08 - Legends of Yesterday

and the upcoming "Legends of Tomorrow".


----------



## Vyom (Dec 4, 2015)

I knew the name of episode for Arrow but didnt for Flash.
That's something too!


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 4, 2015)

I love both the shows. But this new season seems way too rushed. It seems the producers are using these two shows to set premise for LOT and have forgotten the actual storyline for the shows. And as someone posted couple of pages earlier, please bring Constantine to team arrow instead of that drama queen.

Only two characters from the TV series world have managed to piss me off till now Monica Geller and Laurel Lance!!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 4, 2015)

What's up with Jay?? I don't think he lost his powers on Earth 1.


Spoiler



In the last Episode, Wells injected him with Velocity 6, which supposedly brought his speed back for short time. But if you see at the end of the episode, the actual Velocity 6 is greenish color and the one which Jay injected is different one. So Jay is Faking that he isn't having his speed but in reality he does..So mysterious !!


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 4, 2015)

BTW in last episode of arrow there is one thing i can't get my head around



Spoiler



When the flash time travels to past, where did the past Flash go?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 4, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> BTW in last episode of arrow there is one thing i can't get my head around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing happens when he travels back in time in first season

Must be some time travel thing


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 4, 2015)

add me also to the list  both Flash S1 ,S2 upto e5 and arrow now at s03 e02


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2015)

First Look At Grant Gustin 



Spoiler



As Earth-2 'Barry Allen' In THE FLASH


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2015)

Earth 2 Spoiler and pic



Spoiler



SPOILERS: Earth 2's Caitlin Snow Revealed in THE FLASH Set Pics
*i.imgur.com/ns1d97N.png


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2015)

Damn she... 
I went to Kanatal (a place in Uttrakhand) last week. Frost almost killed me. It was negative 4 degrees celcius. But it didnt. I think I am ready enough to face Killer Frost.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 22, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> BTW in last episode of arrow there is one thing i can't get my head around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That time line gets erased..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

[MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] please post leaked/spoiler images inside spoiler tag


----------



## Flash (Dec 22, 2015)

^ Got it [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION].
Live-Action Vixen Confirmed On Arrow ! - moviepilot.com


----------



## icebags (Dec 22, 2015)

^is that a zombie pic ?


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2015)

Spoiler



Matt Letscher Set to Return to "The Flash" as Reverse-Flash - Comic Book Resources


----------



## ZTR (Dec 26, 2015)

Spoiler



Killer Frost and Reverse Flash Returns
Also earth 2 Barry 
[YouTube]Ik8J-2VuUyQ[/YouTube]


And Arrow
[YouTube]RNPzQl2WOq8[/YouTube]


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey can anyone tell me that batman vs superman movie will have other dc characters like flash?
Because someone on net posted from trailer, (tv news) "blur stops bank robbery.." etc


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 24, 2016)

Yup, DC plans to gel all the shows together for the justice League movie. Flash, arrow, gotham (maybe) and the batman vs superman universe


----------



## ZTR (Jan 24, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Hey can anyone tell me that batman vs superman movie will have other dc characters like flash?
> Because someone on net posted from trailer, (tv news) "blur stops bank robbery.." etc


Justice league will have flash and other characters

But they will be different than those in the TV shows as the universes are different unlike marvel where all shows and movies are in one universe


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 28, 2016)

Now I know what "timeline" is..
Still I did not get the different earths thing correctly..


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Now I know what "timeline" is..
> Still I did not get the different earths thing correctly..


Whatever happened on Season 1 is in Earth-1. Because of singularity created in the end of Season 1, space time continuum got disrupted which created a tunnel through time connecting to another Earth, which is Earth-2. Zoom/Jay/Harry are all from Earth-2.


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 29, 2016)

The last episode got me a bit confused..Reverse flash again ??


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 29, 2016)

S2E11 was the best in this whole season.

The "time remnant" part was a bit confusing but the episode was real good.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2016)

Watch Emergency Awesome's video then.

I don't claim to understand it completely.. but it's mostly clear to me.



Spoiler



The Reverse flash you saw, was the reverse flash of past. He will NOW goto more back and kill her mother. Barry knew it even though he had to let it go for Cisco.
If you think Eddy's sacrifice in the first season should have removed Reverse Flash's existence then you are right, except due to speed force, his original self, the one which is at other side of it, was saved. Hence his return.

Yea, it's a bit confusing.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 30, 2016)

ashs1 said:


> The last episode got me a bit confused..Reverse flash again ??



like we are all in same timeline... 



Spoiler



whatever happens to us will only remain in this timeline, and will change our "future"...
future reverse flash was killed from his timeline not from our timeline.. 



- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> S2E11 was the best in this whole season.
> 
> The "time remnant" part was a bit confusing but the episode was real good.



yep it was real cool

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Whatever happened on Season 1 is in Earth-1. Because of singularity created in the end of Season 1, space time continuum got disrupted which created a tunnel through time connecting to another Earth, which is Earth-2. Zoom/Jay/Harry are all from Earth-2.



getting hands on emergency awesome - multiverse episode..  btw thanks


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 4, 2016)

Itna sannata kyon hai bhai???



Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2016)

*Flash S02E12* Ummm...a bit let down which was compensated by the cliffhanger. Looking for next episode.

*Arrow S04E12* After really good 11 episode it seemed looking for plotlines.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 9, 2016)

I saw legends of tomorrow episode 04 today in morning, (early access in Canada)
I think they are recruiting more members.
Messed up timeline

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 9, 2016)

^ wrong thread. 
:thinking_NF:


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 9, 2016)

Flash said:


> ^ wrong thread.
> :thinking_NF:


Yep got it

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 9, 2016)

Is Felicity getting super suit on arrow?
Is Felicity Getting a Super Suit on Arrow? + DC & Hanna-Barbera Team Up - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 9, 2016)

Top ten flash stories
Top 10 Flash Stories You've Never Read - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 9, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Is Felicity getting super suit on arrow?
> Is Felicity Getting a Super Suit on Arrow? + DC & Hanna-Barbera Team Up - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


Maybe an exoskeleton suit, designed for challenged people. It's sad that no one from Central city came to visit Felicity when she was in hospital.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Watch Emergency Awesome's video then.
> 
> I don't claim to understand it completely.. but it's mostly clear to me.
> 
> ...



Let me help you...


Spoiler



These are the actions of the Reverse Flash who is no more.. Since he time traveled many times , we are seeing it now (Even though he is no more, the consequences which were created due to his actions are still in effect, so erasing from existence has not happened yet...


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

Just watched Flash(S2E13)
OMG!! OMG!! this is the best flash episode so far..  We get to see more of Earth 2.. And lot of comic references.. That cliffhanger at the end though.. 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Feb 11, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Just watched Flash(S2E13)
> OMG!! OMG!! this is the best flash episode so far..  We get to see more of Earth 2.. And lot of comic references.. That cliffhanger at the end though..
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


Good thing it's kinda a two part episode


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 11, 2016)

It's escape from earth-2

The Flash | Escape From Earth-2 Trailer | The CW - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 11, 2016)

Spoiler



Oliver's son William in danger, 
May be there is another crossover flash and arrow


Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 12, 2016)

Zoom is coming

The Flash | Zoom's Coming Extended Trailer | The CW - YouTube


Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2016)

Arrow S04E13 was one of the most twists-filled episode.



Spoiler



But the way Oliver defeating Malcom was not at all justified. It's not like that he can't, but till now he struggled even to match him, let alone defeat. And this time, he defeated him like a piece of cake. At least some competition should have been there.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 14, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Arrow S04E13 was one of the most twists-filled episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least what we saw in trailer mid season finale, fighting and all, should be there, but besides that something great happening on 23,24,25 , week for new characters

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Zoom is coming
> 
> The Flash | Zoom's Coming Extended Trailer | The CW - YouTube
> 
> ...


I guess, Zoom is Earth-2 version of Eddie. Seems he's the only person whose doppleganger is not seen till now.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 14, 2016)

Flash said:


> I guess, Zoom is Earth-2 version of Eddie. Seems he's the only person whose doppleganger is not seen till now.


Yep it can be.
3 possibilities so far..
Henry Allen, Wally West, now Eddie Thawne

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Feb 15, 2016)

anyone following legends of tomorrow ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2016)

icebags said:


> anyone following legends of tomorrow ?



Yes .


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 15, 2016)

icebags said:


> anyone following legends of tomorrow ?


There is thread for LOT..  

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2016)

icebags said:


> anyone following legends of tomorrow ?


*forum.digit.in/chit-chat/191431-legends-tomorrow-lot-thread.html


----------



## icebags (Feb 16, 2016)

alright, thankies !


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2016)

Escape from earth 2

The Flash | Escape from Earth-2 Scene | The CW - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2016)

John Barrowman on the Future of Malcolm Merlyn + Toy Fair Reveals - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 17, 2016)

The Flash | King Shark Trailer | The CW - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 17, 2016)

*Flash S02E14*

And another killer episode! Oh, why not a 2 hr episode! Why why?!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 18, 2016)

Arrow | Inside Arrow: Code of Silence | The CW - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 18, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Flash S02E14*
> 
> And another killer episode! Oh, why not a 2 hr episode! Why why?!


I think now they will again create breach to go back to earth 2

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2016)

Arrow | Taken Trailer | The CW - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2016)

The Flash | Season 2: Keiynan Lonsdale Interview | The CW - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Feb 20, 2016)

Came across this video on how fast can Flash run... It's mind bogglingly fast..


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2016)

Spoiler



So, why did the masked prisoner signalled J-A-Y? I thought he's Earth-2 Jay and Zoom is playing double roles as Jay on Earth-1 as well as Zoom. Until, i saw Zoom's hand through Jay's heart.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 22, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I think now they will again create breach to go back to earth 2
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk



I don't think they can create a breach intentionally. . At-least as of now.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2016)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So, why did the masked prisoner signalled J-A-Y? I thought he's Earth-2 Jay and Zoom is playing double roles as Jay on Earth-1 as well as Zoom. Until, i saw Zoom's hand through Jay's heart.



There are many crazy theory about him on Reddit. But I would love to keep guessing and just be surprized.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 22, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> I don't think they can create a breach intentionally. . At-least as of now.


Ya, that's why king shark episode is there (earth 2 still exist, because of king shark, wells & his daughter). Then grod city episode, i think they will put this creating breach stuff before grod city episode.

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 23, 2016)

Flash Battles King Shark + Live-Action Vixen Joins Arrow - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 23, 2016)

So I Think 



Spoiler



Eddie From Season 1 is the Zoom. At Season 1 finale, his body got sucked into the wormhole (which is blue in color). And he must have ended up in E2. There Wells must have done some experiments on him and may have deformed his face/mouth etc. He must have given him Velocity X (it could be early version) which gave him the speed and his thirst for more speed. And the masked man must be the real jay and the jay we had in E1 must be one of Zoom's guy (may be shape shifter ??) Remember how he manipulated caitlin to develop better version of Velocity 9


----------



## Flash (Feb 23, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> So I Think
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Whatif the Jay on Earth-1 and Zoom are same person? Till last episode climax (where a hand probably zoom's, passes through jay's heart) we didn't see both Jay and Zoom on same place. Remember hologram projection in S1 where Reverse Flash beatup wells in a closed container? It could be the same. .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2016)

Where did you guys watch S02E15 ?


----------



## ZTR (Feb 24, 2016)

So


Spoiler



As it turns out Hunter Zolomon is Zoom
And guy in mask may be Jay of Earth-1 after all
As Jay of Earth-2 is death now


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 24, 2016)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Whatif the Jay on Earth-1 and Zoom are same person? Till last episode climax (where a hand probably zoom's, passes through jay's heart) we didn't see both Jay and Zoom on same place. Remember hologram projection in S1 where Reverse Flash beatup wells in a closed container? It could be the same. .





Spoiler



We are talking about two different Earths. I don't think Zoom can jump between two earths so easily. Remember while Barry was in E2 trying to escape from Zoom, Jay was here trying to stabilize the speed cannon and breach.



- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> So
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



HEAVY SPOILERS



Spoiler



Zoom is Jay, the man in the mask is Jay, the dead guy is Jay, you're Jay, I'm Jay, we all are Jay


----------



## RCuber (Feb 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]S7bq02g9D6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2016)

This is crazy, unless there are more earths that we are yet to introduce it seems we are running out of Jay's 



Spoiler



maybe everyman, the shape shifting meta human from Earth 2 was sent to act like Jay in earth 1


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 27, 2016)

RCuber said:


> [YOUTUBE]S7bq02g9D6E[/YOUTUBE]


Variant comics channel also good

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 27, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> This is crazy, unless there are more earths that we are yet to introduce it seems we are running out of Jay's
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I don't think so, If that was the case, how do you explain he got the speed with velocity x. Its not like anybody can inject it and get speed. Speedforce is already in his system which suggests that he really was a speedster in E2.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 27, 2016)

Spoiler



velocity might be able to give speed to everyone. Didn't harrison wells also use it at some point to get speed? 

Waise the show's team has repeatedly said that hunter zolomon is zoom, guess it might be the earth one zolomon


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey anybody use app for TV Series/shows episode manager,.
Which actually checklist of tv series
Please suggest best..

Some apps I found:

TV Series - Your shows manager – Android Apps on Google Pla

SeriesGuide – Android Apps on Google Pla

Etc etc

Actually it should show stats of past present and future tv series, 

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 27, 2016)

It's Jay parade.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 28, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No, Harrison Wells developed the velocity drug and they injected it to Jay to save wells when he was accidently shot by patty. If anybody can use that to get speed, wouldn't they have asked Joe to do it? (being the police and tough guy). 

Also they never mentioned hunter zolomon is the zoom in the shot (yet).

It doesn't make sense that Zoom is hunter zolomon from Earth 1. I mean If he's from E1 why start with E2 Flash?  Then come for Barry as second?  Even before the beaches, Zoom was terrorizing E2.



Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 28, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Hey anybody use app for TV Series/shows episode manager,.
> Which actually checklist of tv series
> Please suggest best..
> 
> ...


I use Series Guide App. It's good. 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Feb 28, 2016)

Spoiler



Another possible explanation is Zoom/Jay must be twins from Earth 2 and maybe man in the mask is their dad?


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 28, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Hey anybody use app for TV Series/shows episode manager,.
> Which actually checklist of tv series
> Please suggest best..
> 
> ...



I use this site:

TV Calendar February 2016 - Prime Time TV Schedule &amp; TV Episode Calendar: Track your favourite TV show

You need login (use a temporary email ID, works fine) to save your shows.
I never close tabs so I get reminded when I have to _ahem... _download the episode of the day.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 28, 2016)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Another possible explanation is Zoom/Jay must be twins from Earth 2 and maybe man in the mask is their dad?


Bas yaar bahot ho gaya, story is really different, just watch episodes stop guessing.  

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 28, 2016)

Inceptionist said:


> I use this site:
> 
> TV Calendar February 2016 - Prime Time TV Schedule &amp; TV Episode Calendar: Track your favourite TV show
> 
> ...


Ok, but application will be better than site (not always)

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2016)

Does anyone remember the orignal reverse flash showing up in the reverse flash suit at the end of one episode



Spoiler



The jay garrick doppelganger in earth one was introduced as Hunter Zolomon. So unless there's a earth 3 and 4 we'll have to assume its him.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 28, 2016)

Watched just now and am like WTF???? Might be time travel also!! Timeline remnant.



Spoiler



Zoom is earth 2's flash from the future. In a sense Jay Garrick turns into Zoom in the future and then travels back in time in E2.

"That's a complication" as Zoom said in the end might just be pointing towards this.


----------



## Flash (Mar 11, 2016)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CdH34fcUYAAa9v9.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CdIBUb5W4AE1Zeh.jpg


----------



## icebags (Mar 12, 2016)

^supergirl trying to take a bite in flash's fandom ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 12, 2016)

Supergirl episode on 15 march?
Btw who watch this show ?
I will watch all episodes at once not now.. Waiting for season to end.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*

i finally committed myself to watch the first few episodes of The Flash s01. 

Man it was so lame.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



jackal_79 said:


> Hi i am out of watching Agents of Shield and planning to watch something new. I was thinking of Wayward pines or Twin peaks. Then i came across deadwood & Justified. Since i like western novels and movies a lot can you suggest which is better Deadwood or justified?



I have not seen Deadwood, but justified is said to be a spinoff of Deadwood, so I am assuming it should be as good as if not better than Justified. ....Justified alone is on an another level .......... however let me warn you its not like typical western with a mexican background, and clint east wood style characters ...nope ...its just the main protagonist has a very distinctive style that resembles western attire plus the draw he has,....another resemblance with the genre. 

Twin Peaks was ultimate too but different category and also very unique presentation, well who so ever has seen any movie of David lynch will understand what I mean and if they like David Lynch movies they would go bananas over twin peaks ...like me .. 

Agents of shield was just avg for me could not even complete ..... yet to see wayward pines, but its said to be good

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> i finally committed myself to watch the first few episodes of The Flash s01.
> 
> Man it was so lame.



it was wasn't it ... and people went all bananas over it, same with Arrow (we have a separate thread for gods sake ....can you believe that).... The only super hero TV series I loved was *DareDevil* the only reason I continued Flash was coz every god damn poster kept saying  ...its gonna get better, its gonna get better...lol....but 10 episodes and I was done with it ...    moved on ...


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2016)

And I could not continue after 5 episodes of "Justified".

Guess, we have different choices all along.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2016)

guys, this is not a general TV show discussion thread.

Please take your discussion to the dedicated thread. Please.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 17, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> guys, this is not a general TV show discussion thread.
> 
> Please take your discussion to the dedicated thread. Please.


For time being please, as no flasharrow this week, let us discuss about tv series watchlist and completed list of arrow and flash viewers/followers.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2016)

Moved all off topic posts to TV series thread. Bash Flash and Arrow series there only pls.

And yea, a break in the Flash and Arrow is not good.


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2016)

^i agree, there should not be any break in flash/arrow like series. why they don't learn from indian megaseries styles, the should know how to run series from years, without a break.


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2016)

Who's the fastest person?

Who's The Fastest Person Alive


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 17, 2016)

They should follow Netflix


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2016)

*Re: All TV Shows Related Discussions Here*



sam9s said:


> it was wasn't it ... and people went all bananas over it, same with Arrow (we have a separate thread for gods sake ....can you believe that).... The only super hero TV series I loved was *DareDevil* the only reason I continued Flash was coz every god damn poster kept saying  ...its gonna get better, its gonna get better...lol....but 10 episodes and I was done with it ...    moved on ...



you bet it was a load of horsesh!t. 

usually, the first few episodes kind of lay the foundations of how a series is going to be. 

i could not bear to watch it after the third one. 

I'm starting *Gotham* S01. 

Wonder how thats gonna turn out...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 18, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^i agree, there should not be any break in flash/arrow like series. why they don't learn from indian megaseries styles, the should know how to run series from years, without a break.



While it's not good for us, as a fan, but I think sometimes its unavoidable.
There is a lot of less between shooting, editing and broadcasting the episodes. Many issue can arise in the meanwhile. So it's better to delay the broadcast then to compromise on shooting/effects/story etc.


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 18, 2016)

I think I should download both the shows.. Too much hype man

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9s (Mar 18, 2016)

Double post ...deleted


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 18, 2016)

v.Na5h said:


> I think I should download both the shows.. Too much hype man
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Flash season 1 is worth a watch, can't judge season 2 now in middle..

Flash season one is all about first minute of every flash episode.. 

"When I was a child,
I saw my mother killed
by something impossible.
My father went to prison
for her murder.
Then an accident made me
the impossible.
To the outside world, I'm
an ordinary forensic scientist,
but secretly,
I use my speed to fight crime
and find others like me.
And one day, I'll find.
who killed my mother...
And get justice for my father.
I am The Flash.
"

And from here season 2 starts... 
Kind suggestion watch both season together.. And start watching after the end of season 2 episode 22,.. 
Enjoy


----------



## ZTR (Mar 18, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> And from here season 2 starts...
> Kind suggestion watch both season together.. And start watching at the end of season 2 episode 22,..
> Enjoy



Also its recommended to watch Arrow season 1 & 2 *BEFORE* starting Flash as it lays the ground work for some characters


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 18, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Also its recommended to watch Arrow season 1 & 2 *BEFORE* starting Flash as it lays the ground work for some characters


Forgot to mention that...
How can i forget that?..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 2, 2016)

Just had a thought while watching the trajectory episodes. Catch up to them before you read the theory below 



Spoiler



What if like trajectory the velocity 9 caused zoom/jay to develop a split personality. The Jay that we have on team flash's side is a zoom/jay from the future who saw the error of his ways and was able to control the zoom personality. He's still dying and has now lost his speed completely. But he wishes to prevent the evil that his zoom persona caused in the past. Which might have led to a future that he wishes to prevent.This explains his extreme reluctance to even touch velocity 7-9, it's like an addict trying to avoid a drug. He can't tell team flash since that would alter the timeline completely, attract a time wraith or just cause him to lose trust. 

The zoom of the present realizes that this is someone from the future and sees that killing him is necessary due to his intimate knowledge of zoom.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2016)

No posts about Zoom's Flashback Reveal ?? No discussion about Zoom/Jay Garrick ??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 25, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> No posts about Zoom's Flashback Reveal ?? No discussion about Zoom/Jay Garrick ??


Show does not up to potential, 1st arrow and then flash. Batman v superman was disappointment and dc don't know how to but need to redo things. Flash 1st season was way better.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2016)

Late episode of Flash was good. Wally is having increasing appearances, guess he may be taken into the inner circle soon.

Can't comment until E19 airs.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Show does not up to potential, 1st arrow and then flash. Batman v superman was disappointment and dc don't know how to but need to redo things. Flash 1st season was way better.


I agree S1 was way better but they still haven't revealed who is the man in the iron mask and its almost Season Finale. 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Apr 25, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> I agree S1 was way better



..........
:zombie_NF:


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 25, 2016)

icebags said:


> ..........
> :zombie_NF:


Hey chill.. He was talking abou samsung galaxy s1.. Posted in wrong thread...


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> I agree S1 was way better but they still haven't revealed *who is the man in the iron mask *and its almost Season Finale.
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


Must be real Jay Garrick.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh god dammit!!! KAITLIN!!!!


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 26, 2016)

Dropped Arrow. What a freaking soap opera bs that show has turned into.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 26, 2016)

Inceptionist said:


> Dropped Arrow. What a freaking soap opera bs that show has turned into.


Same here

Wish they would go back to Season 2 standards as season 2 was the best season of arrow


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2016)

No one is worried about Kaitlin? 
Dunno what Jay will do to him. His intentions doesn't seem to be good the way he took her!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2016)

Vyom said:


> No one is worried about Kaitlin?
> Dunno what Jay will do to him. His intentions doesn't seem to be good the way he took her!!!



Not sure what Jay is thinking. When tickled his emotional part he gave up Barry.
Then took Kaitlin away. Romantically inclined or what? 

One possibility though..."Killer Frost" for Earth 1.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 26, 2016)

Vyom said:


> No one is worried about Kaitlin?
> Dunno what Jay will do to him. His intentions doesn't seem to be good the way he took her!!!


Seem you like her...
Follow her on Instagram..
Danielle Panabaker (@dpanabaker) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 26, 2016)

Inceptionist said:


> Dropped Arrow. What a freaking soap opera bs that show has turned into.



Stopped watching arrow. Although I can't stop downloading them. May be one day I'll binge watch them.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 26, 2016)

DC need to fix this all issues.. Completed season 1 of Gotham.. Looks promising like arrow. But 2-3 episodes really bad.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 27, 2016)

Another particle accelerator explosion.. Hell yeah.. Now its good one..
But problem is that, will they get same powers??


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 27, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Another particle accelerator explosion.. Hell yeah.. Now its good one..
> But problem is that, will they get same powers??



Now there wally will be flash and Barry will die


----------



## ZTR (Apr 27, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Now there wally will be flash and Barry will die


More like Flash and Kid Flash


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2016)

Its funny how no one cares about spoilers anymore compared to S1 was airing where anyone who reveals even the slightest of the plot gets backlash.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 27, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Its funny how no one cares about spoilers anymore compared to S1 was airing where anyone who reveals even the slightest of the plot gets backlash.


Because now everyone knows, and no one cares about spoiler because sometimes it does not happen..


----------



## ZTR (Apr 28, 2016)

Next Flash Episode they will give him back his power just as it is done in Flashpoint


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2016)

Okay.. So how did E2 Wells Make the Particle Accelerator Explode (and give powers to meta) but without any backlash from the Society. I mean back in E2, Star Labs is praised for its inventions and E2 wells getting all the credits. What went wrong in E1 (that we saw in pilot? ) Why couldn't E1 wells aka Eboard Thawne make the Particle Accelerator explode like in E2.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 28, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Okay.. So how did E2 Wells Make the Particle Accelerator Explode (and give powers to meta) but without any backlash from the Society. I mean back in E2, Star Labs is praised for its inventions and E2 wells getting all the credits. What went wrong in E1 (that we saw in pilot? ) Why couldn't E1 wells aka Eboard Thawne make the Particle Accelerator explode like in E2.


E2 Wells Particle explosion occurs underground so that's why not everyone knows about it
He says it in the last episode "I thought by containing the explosion underground I might limit exposure, but I was wrong.
All it did was create a monster"


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2016)

ZTR said:


> E2 Wells Particle explosion occurs underground so that's why not everyone knows about it
> He says it in the last episode "I thought by containing the explosion underground I might limit exposure, but I was wrong.
> All it did was create a monster"



Why didn't E1 wells/Eboard didn't think of this? His sole intention was to create particle accelerator explosion (thereby creating flash). He should have known better than E2 wells, whos only intention was to make money.


----------



## ZTR (May 1, 2016)

So I have a theory about who the man in the mask is in Zooms lair


Spoiler



Ronnie

As he is not shown dead onscreen as they never found the body 

Also as Hunter says that you'll never believe it if he says who it is


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2016)

ZTR said:


> So I have a theory about who the man in the mask is in Zooms lair
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Why can't it be real Jay Garrick? The man in the mask spelled J-A-Y, when communicating to Barry. Remember?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 1, 2016)

Spoiler



that could be him trying to tell them who zoom is posing as


----------



## ZTR (May 1, 2016)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't it be real Jay Garrick? The man in the mask spelled J-A-Y, when communicating to Barry. Remember?





Spoiler



Cause there is no Jay Garrick 
As shown by the fact when Caitlin couldn't find one on earth one


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 1, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Why didn't E1 wells/Eboard didn't think of this? His sole intention was to create particle accelerator explosion (thereby creating flash). He should have known better than E2 wells, whos only intention was to make money.


You forgotten that e1 wells already died and it was thawn who created particle accelerator.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 1, 2016)

ZTR said:


> So I have a theory about who the man in the mask is in Zooms lair
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No Ronnie buddy because how does he know the "tapping maths.. When we saw he asked barry where is jay?"
How earth1 Ronnie knows all this?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 1, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No buddy i think there are total 4 jay.
1st killed by 2nd, who is from future.
3rd when 1st showed Carlin his own doppelganger. And 4th who is real zoom not from future. Hahaha


----------



## ZTR (May 1, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> No buddy i think there are total 4 jay.
> 1st killed by 2nd, who is from future.
> 3rd when 1st showed Carlin his own doppelganger. And 4th who is real zoom not from future. Hahaha


Nope

If you saw the eighteenth episode you should know that the one acting as earth 2 flash was a time remnant of Hunter Zolomon as he himself tells 
So there are only 3 Hunters 
1 on earth 1 and 2 from earth 2 one being a time remnant


----------



## ZTR (May 1, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> No Ronnie buddy because how does he know the "tapping maths.. When we saw he asked barry where is jay?"
> How earth1 Ronnie knows all this?


Cause he is in Zooms lair man
And thus he will know all about Zooms planing and strategies


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 2, 2016)

Man in mask is jay's father, who shown in e2 as wearing flash's "cap"


----------



## ZTR (May 2, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Man in mask is jay's father, who shown in e2 as wearing flash's "cap"


Lol
Possible
Only time will tell


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2016)

Sh!t man!!!!!!! FLASSSSH!!!!! :'(



Spoiler



The flash died! Atleast Zoom thinks that. But boy that was an emotional scene. 
I know Wally will be flash now. But How and when would Barry return!


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 5, 2016)

That was an intense episode. All the love and feels and they end with this 



Spoiler



wally is going to be the flash and jessi will also get some powers. The question is whether like that comics has barry turned into pure speed force? If so then how does he come back


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Sh!t man!!!!!!! FLASSSSH!!!!! :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check CW YouTube channel for next episode teaser.

The Flash | The Runaway Dinosaur Trailer | The CW - YouTube

And arrow..

Arrow | Monument Point Trailer | The CW - YouTube


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2016)

I would never watch a teaser. I like my surprises.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2016)

Don't start debate or discussion..  Just suggested you...

Surprise.. Hahahaha


----------



## Inceptionist (May 5, 2016)

Zoom was like 'lol you suck. later taters.'


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2016)

The Flash: How CW Introduced Two New DC Speedster


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2016)

*Flash Season 2 Episode 20*

Say whatever you want but Flash is the best!!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 11, 2016)

What barry understands about speed force, which I don't? lol..





rhitwick said:


> *Flash Season 2 Episode 20*
> 
> Say whatever you want but Flash is the best!!!



But I still not convinced with season 2 and zoom, lets see.. 
There was something in season 1 which lacks in season 2.. Idk how to explain it..
Let's see what happens in remaining episode..


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 11, 2016)

Flash rocked it hard. The show had amazing feels and tied off the guilt from letting his mom die really well. 

It was one of those episodes that told you only a little but gave a great sense of closure


----------



## ZTR (May 11, 2016)

Yeah 
Now on to the final showdown!

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 11, 2016)

Spoiler



Barry talking to Nora Allen was very touching. I liked that scene. And last scene Zoom addressing meta humans army.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2016)

Guys, spoiler alert.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 12, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, spoiler alert.


Spoilers does not matter anymore..


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 12, 2016)

It seems it will come down to a zoom vs flash showdown. Hopefully this will mean barry's speed is up after all this therapy. 



Spoiler



will be fun to see if wally and jesse will also become speedsters to help in the fight. Too many metas to deal with due flash alone


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 12, 2016)

This show is now getting boring.


----------



## ariftwister (May 12, 2016)

The latest episode was directed by Kevin Smith and he was a guest director. That's why it's the best flash episode so far. 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> The latest episode was directed by Kevin Smith and he was a guest director. That's why it's the best flash episode so far.



Yea it was all touchy and heart warming.. but how was that the best episode so far?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 14, 2016)

I'd be hard pressed to find other episodes that were as good as this one. 

The tone, the emotion and the whole making sense is not possible so learn to let go of the past thing is amazingly done


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 14, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> The latest episode was directed by Kevin Smith and he was a guest director. That's why it's the best flash episode so far.
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


No it's not best episode so far, it was among the best episodes. Enter the zoom and welcome to earth 2 - 1, was top class.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 14, 2016)

LoT, legends of tomorrow?? Anybody?? Recent episode was one of the best.. Do watch it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 14, 2016)

No discussion about Arrow in last 4 pages of thread. It seems many have dropped it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 14, 2016)

Arrow has become a little lame these days. Might pick up super girl after all the love the flash and super girl episode got.


----------



## ZTR (May 14, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> No it's not best episode so far, it was among the best episodes. Enter the zoom and welcome to earth 2 - 1, was top class.


Nah Runaway Dinosaur is easily the best episode of Season 2

Welcome to Earth 2 comes a close second 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 14, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Arrow has become a little lame these days. Might pick up super girl after all the love the flash and super girl episode got.



Supergirl is in news, as cw wanted to move in Supergirl. It will be great, if all DC shows shown on same channel.



ZTR said:


> Nah Runaway Dinosaur is easily the best episode of Season 2
> 
> Welcome to Earth 2 comes a close second
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z



Nope bro. It can be your personal opinion, excitement, etc etc. But if you compare those 2 episodes welcome to earth 2 - 1 & runaway dinosaur, you will understand.

But in all flash episodes, season 1 and season 2, i liked the 1st time travel experience of Barry. Kind of situation they created was amazingly awesome.


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Yea it was all touchy and heart warming.. but how was that the best episode so far?



I should have added IMO


----------



## Bhargav (May 14, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Nah Runaway Dinosaur is easily the best episode of Season 2
> 
> Welcome to Earth 2 comes a close second
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z



Agreed Runaway Dinosaur episode was best 


Spoiler



the scene barry and his mother was the moment


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2016)

Flash was boom boom this time. Quite happening episode there.

Arrow should be on the same lines too.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 18, 2016)

Isn't this the season finale? 2 episodes?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Isn't this the season finale? 2 episodes?



2 episodes ?


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Isn't this the season finale? 2 episodes?



Yes it is. Ep 23 will be on next Tuesday.
Amazing episode Ep 22. I am pissed of for Zoom right now.


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2016)

Catching up the Arrow. Damn, ep 20 (S4) gave the show a Science fiction realm!! 

Now... onto the next episode.


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2016)

'''The Flash''': Man In The Iron Mask Mystery Solved? - MoviePilot.co


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]W2uFAgoqLL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZTR (May 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]YUvV2eqizAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2016)

Will Jesse and Wally become speedsters in the finale? Let's see.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (May 25, 2016)

Flash said:


> Will Jesse and Wally become speedsters in the finale? Let's see.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mostly they might awaken their powers at the end and it will a cliffhanger ending like S01 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## ZTR (May 25, 2016)

That cliffhanger!!! 


Spoiler






Spoiler



FLASHPOINT!!!! 






Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2016)

Should.... Not....Open...that....spoiler.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (May 25, 2016)

And I'm just downloading flash. Can't Watch for 5 more hours. Man this is killing me.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 25, 2016)

Haha... altered timeline again...
3 flash at time..
Wells will be there or not in season 3???
Or this timeline will be deleted???


----------



## ZTR (May 25, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Haha... altered timeline again...
> 3 flash at time..
> Wells will be there or not in season 3???
> Or this timeline will be deleted???


Mostly it will be like the Flashpoint storyline 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 25, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Mostly it will be like the Flashpoint storyline
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z


Idk about flashpoint, please explain..


----------



## ZTR (May 25, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Idk about flashpoint, please explain..


Seriously?
Its a story arc in DC comics that lead to the New 52 reboot of the entire DC comics
You should check out the movie Justice League Flashpoint Paradox 
Great movie based on the Flashpoint comics 



Spoiler



Basically Barry goes back and saves his mom 
This cause a chain reaction which leads to Superman being locked away in a govt facility, Amazon and Atlantis waging war, Bruce getting shot instead of his parent and thus his father becomes batman and his mother the joker 
Thus Barry has to figure out all this,get his powers back and set everything right.



Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2016)

The Flash season 3: Will Barry's decision to save Nora lead to Flashpoint paradox


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2016)

-----------------------------
**Spoilers below**
-----------------------------

The last episode was crazy. Yes, lots of concepts were haphazard, and some things could have explained in prior episodes, before leading up to this... but now there are SO many timelines now that I wouldn't care to count.
And the Time Remenant thing is confusing too.

For someone who have read about Time Travel and its theories since childhood, if the show makes me this confusing, I can't even imagine how it would be like for the masses.

For someone who is unfamiliar with high level theories on time travel and/or comic stories, Flash is a totally different series than what we think about it.

And yea... FLASHPOINT!


----------



## ZTR (May 26, 2016)

And while Flash ended on Flashpoint ,
Arrow ended with everyone leave BUT Felicity   

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 26, 2016)

Another boring flash episode. Too much confusion, too many timelines all chaos and confusion.
I almost always skip the wally boring crap scenes.
Season 1 was great, Season 2 may be few good episodes
I guess season 3 becomes like Arrow tv show. very boring


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2016)

Arrow ended with... No cliffhanger whatsoever!!! Wow.
Atleast the season is renewed.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 27, 2016)

Well the episode did do a lot of fan service. 



Spoiler



The run till death from the animonitor comics, the Flashpoint storyline, the jay garrick sequence. 

They needed a much longer episode or a 2 episode finale to make this work.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2016)

Hope Flash's ending changes Arrow-verse too


----------



## kartikoli (May 27, 2016)

Started watching Arrows season 1, Do you guys think I should watch Flash along with it?

I am not sure if there is a connection between both series?
Sorry but first timer


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2016)

kartikoli said:


> Started watching Arrows season 1, Do you guys think I should watch Flash along with it?
> 
> I am not sure if there is a connection between both series?



Complete Arrow 2 seasons. Flash is introduced in Arrow Season 2 Episode 8. But it isn't until Season 3 episode 8 that crossovers actually happen betwen Arrow and Flash.
So, once you complete Arrow Ep 7, you should watch first Flash and then Arrow episodes, so like Flash Ep 8 then Arrow ep 8. And so forth.

For your reference, following episodes of Flash have crossovers:
Flash S01E08 - Arrow S03E08
Flash S01E22 - Arrow S03E23
Flash S02E08 - Arrow S04E08
Legends of Tomorrow S01E16 - Arrow S04E22

LoT is not needed to be watched in sync to anything. Although I would recommend to watch separately after you finish Arrow and Flash.


----------



## ZTR (May 27, 2016)

kartikoli said:


> Started watching Arrows season 1, Do you guys think I should watch Flash along with it?
> 
> I am not sure if there is a connection between both series?
> Sorry but first timer


Watch Arrow S1&2
Then watch Flash 

IMO don't watch S3 onwards as the series goes downwards fast

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 27, 2016)

Don't give bad reviews about arrow...

I didn't like the ending. I want everyone @ CW should give attention to make arrow best what we saw in season 1 & 2 or better than that.. 

You can skip ending if you want. Now Supergirl on board (@ cw), arrow will again get less attention, which will make season 5 much worse.
I hope it should not happen.


----------



## ZTR (May 28, 2016)

[SPOILERS] S2 FINALE. TIME REMNANTS EXPLAINED. STOP SAYING THE REMNANT IS THE PAST VERSION. : FlashT

Time remnant explained 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## ariftwister (May 28, 2016)

ZTR said:


> [SPOILERS] S2 FINALE. TIME REMNANTS EXPLAINED. STOP SAYING THE REMNANT IS THE PAST VERSION. : FlashT
> 
> Time remnant explained
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z



Well this makes sense for finale barry but what about Zoom ?? That thing is still confusing!!


----------



## Bhargav (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Bhargav (Jun 1, 2016)

Why Arrow is not good as it was in season 1 and 2 ......


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 24, 2016)

Flash Season 3 Trailer

The Flash | Season 3 Comic-ConÂ®: First Look | The CW - YouTube


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 24, 2016)

Arrow Season 5 Trailer

Arrow | Season 5 Comic-ConÂ®: First Look | The CW - YouTube


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 8, 2016)

Anyone started flash season 3 and arrow season 5??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Anyone started flash season 3 and arrow season 5??



Massive plothole in Flash S03E01


Spoiler



Barry's normal clothes don't burn now -_- 
They ended the flashpoint paradox in one episode


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Massive plothole in Flash S03E01
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Something Something Speed Force!!!


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 28, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Something Something Speed Force!!!



*i.imgur.com/VDxWcex.jpg


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone watching it weekly?
Or watching it at series ends?


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 11, 2017)

I am watching both weekly, only on Saturdays though  [MENTION=325861]TigerKing[/MENTION]


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 11, 2017)

kartikoli said:


> I am watching both weekly, only on Saturdays though  [MENTION=325861]TigerKing[/MENTION]


Wanted to know how's it going?


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 11, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Wanted to know how's it going?



Flash - Its building up well but sometimes is slow (thats understandable) but we can watch for sure
Arrow - Its slow due to the fact the main villein is no where to be seen, I would like to see some action so it get interesting but for now its like that I am playing all side missions of a game but main story is missing


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 20, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Massive plothole in Flash S03E01
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Not really, Barry has learned a lot now and he is more connected to SpeedForce now and hence his clothes not burning.

- - - Updated - - -

So I have a doubt, in Flash Season 3, Cisco is the one who opens the breach from our earth to the other earths in the multiverse. 

But, how does E2 Wells and Jesse Quick Come from E2 to E1 without anyone to open the breach from their side ??


----------

